# ZAKK WYLDE Launches his own brand



## manu80

Did you guys spot this?

Zakk Wylde launching new Guitar Company - Wylde Audio

"we will be showing privately at Namm this year. Full presentation in 2016"


----------



## crystallake

Holy block inlays! Ugly, to say the least.


----------



## Zado

I'm sure they will be cool as ........... but I'm not sure inlays that big are convincing.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Looks like unfinished epiphone headstocks and the inlays look like post-it notes. My interest is gained only by the fact that I respect Zakk as an artist/musician, and shiny new music gear is always worth seeing.


----------



## ridner

will be interesting to see what comes out at NAMM. I am assuming Wylde Audio versions of existing Zakk stuff.


----------



## kevdes93

im sure the amps will be marshall clones and guitars will be slightly modified gibson designs 

i like zakk and im curious to see what he puts out but the inlays are a bad start haha


----------



## Andromalia

Inlays are like pinch harmonics, it's not the quantity that.... oh, wait. _Zakk wylde_.


----------



## JD27

Seems kind of odd that he would start his own company.


----------



## Michael T

.....and thats when you know your scraping the bottom of the barrel.



Don't get me wrong I dig Zakk but really ? really?! really?!?!

I'm all for change and new innovations with gear but from what we have been shown so far it looks like 2 steps back instead of 2 steps forward.


----------



## MoshJosh

Doesn't really make much sense to me, dude is endorsed by two of the biggest names in music but wants to start his own company? I assume he'd make more off his own brand than whatever he gets from his sigs, but still.

Does this mean instead of Gibys and Marshalls we'll see him playing his brand live?

I don't know, I can't say that I'm an expert on the subject of endorsement deals and starting your own brand, just seems odd.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

The finish on some of those doesn't look very good... Lots of what looks like orange peel on that 3x3 headstock (or perhaps some solvent popping/pitting) and on the beveled body the reflections are far from smooth...


----------



## Nakon14

This is pretty random, I follow him on Twitter and all I ever see him post are pictures of his Gibsons or Gibsons he's having made. It'd be very interesting to see what's the deal with this. 

I'll be sure to rub my nuts on these as well in a couple days


----------



## Louis Cypher

TBH this seems pointless unless its some sort of deal like George Lynch has with ESP for his Mr Scary Guitars, Gibson Parts custom built by Wylde.... other wise why bother......


----------



## Tysonimmortal

I really hope this isn't like the cheap Dimebag stuff. Anybody ever play a DIME amp?


----------



## manu80

Same factory from epiphone maybe , epi in disguise.
So that leans he's done with gibson or it's just an affordable range for guitar players that want something different ?


----------



## Insinfier

I'm sure these will be very cool and desirable.


----------



## 693

Maybe he's making some cool looking cheap guitars for the kids!


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I am skeptical about this. The article is probably right, these will likely be re-branded Asian Epiphone and Marshall products, and I wouldn't be surprised if the brand was not even Zakk's idea. More than likely they approached him with the idea and he was receptive.


----------



## porknchili

"I really like my Gibsons, so I'm going to make my own company that will produce even lower quality Gibsons. I know that sounds impossible, but I'm Zakk Wylde and everyone needs more marshalls, wah pedals, and Gibsons branded with my name only!" 

OK


----------



## MikeH

Insinfier said:


> I'm sure these will be very cool and desirable.


----------



## jvms

Just posted on fb
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1429424167_f8a414d002aed56b496f8c2c942a68c6


----------



## manu80

this horn has melted or what? .....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

What...
What the ..... 

What the .... happened to you, Zakk?


----------



## asher

It's like an LP, but sprouting a REAL horn.

Obviously it's way more metal. Duhhhh.


----------



## Steinmetzify

This is terrible. Just because a dude can play a guitar doesn't mean he went to design school. 

Thinking this might be some 'let's make Chinese guitars and amps and sell em with my name on it to angsty teens while I still play my thousands of Gibsons and Marshalls' type of scheme.


----------



## Blood Tempest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What...
> What the .....
> 
> What the .... happened to you, Zakk?



He has been playing uglier and uglier guitars as the years go on. Maybe it's all the weight lifting making him crazy?

But hey, it's cool to see a pearl fretboard with rosewood inlays on every other fret, right?


----------



## manu80

damn i rather prefer Michael kelly patriot from far away...


----------



## ridner

will wait to see the whole thing, but that horn doesnt have me expecting much


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's also worth noting that it looks like there's going to be an Iceman-style 'growth' on the bottom.


----------



## Blood Tempest

This thread is making me nauseous.


----------



## manu80

I just lik the Pointy head I was in twitter but wanna see the rest first. looks like the Wild custom' v headstock


----------



## Esp Griffyn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What...
> What the .....
> 
> What the .... happened to you, Zakk?



It looks like a Les Paul with a tumorous growth...


----------



## HurrDurr

I actually kinda dig the overall look to everything we've seen so far, and I'm not even much of a fan of his work. I'm definitely into those amps.


----------



## bostjan

Hmm, that's a lot of hate for a guitar we haven't seen yet&#8230;






&#8230;don't worry, I already hate it too!


----------



## Insinfier

Day 1 buy on that sexy guitar.


----------



## SwanWings

Maybe it will be like how the EVH brand is basically made by fender/jackson, but instead made by epiphone or gibson.


----------



## Michael T

Blood Tempest said:


> But hey, it's cool to see a pearl fretboard with rosewood inlays on every other fret, right?




ahhhh, right on !! So that's what's goin on. damn I MUST get one then. I don't own a guitar with a solid cheap imitation Chinese pearl board with sawdust rosewood inlays.



Kinda makes me think of those cheap ass Chinese Ebay guitars with all the god awful inlay work on the body had a love child with a Chibson bullseye.


....come to think of it some of those actually look more appealing than this steaming pile of Zakk Crapp.


Thats it, they are offially dubbed Zakk Crapp.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Ever since I turned five I thought I'd never say this again, but that's yucky...


----------



## feraledge

Maybe he's just trying to answer a simple question, can I out ugly this thing:





Admittedly, it's a feat. But if anyone is up for it, I think Zakk is the man for the job.


----------



## Andromalia

feraledge said:


> Maybe he's just trying to answer a simple question, can I out ugly this thing:



I actually like yours, so I raise you this:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^This isn't even it's final form.


----------



## Zado

SwanWings said:


> Maybe it will be like how the EVH brand is basically made by fender/jackson, but instead made by epiphone or gibson.



Yeah,that's what I though too


----------



## ridner

I could see that but also not. I don't think Gibson/Epi would put out another brand that would potentially take business away from either of those companies


----------



## Michael T

ok ok, admittedly I had forgotten about the coffin guitar (some things you try to burn from your memory)....really, who would actually be seen with that besides the cats from Misfits.

But that Abomination that JazzHands posted definitely takes the cake, pushing close to #1 on the Zakk Crapp-O-Meter.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

ridner said:


> I could see that but also not. I don't think Gibson/Epi would put out another brand that would potentially take business away from either of those companies



As above, it's probably the same as the EVH brand - it's a different name, but the money goes in the same pocket at the end of the day.


----------



## ridner

yea, I get the money goes in the same place. I guess we will see what the deal is in a matter of days


----------



## feraledge

Michael T said:


> ok ok, admittedly I had forgotten about the coffin guitar (some things you try to burn from your memory)....really, who would actually be seen with that besides the cats from Misfits.
> 
> But that Abomination that JazzHands posted definitely takes the cake, pushing close to #1 on the Zakk Crapp-O-Meter.







Al might actually predate Zakk's usage of this thing, but he's a lifelong junkie who is probably eternally stuck with an alt-darkness that has just become cheesier the older he gets. And that's coming from me who put Al as second to Het for inspiring me to pick up a guitar. 

And Jazz Hands' post takes the cake... for now. That lower horn shot shows a lot of promise. 
Maybe the bulls eye image is just a flamethrower target.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

ridner said:


> I could see that but also not. I don't think Gibson/Epi would put out another brand that would potentially take business away from either of those companies



I could. I could totally see this as a venture by Gibson so they could seem modern and edgy and cool again.


----------



## feraledge

ElysianGuitars said:


> I could. I could totally see this as a venture by Gibson so they could seem modern and edgy and cool again.



OR maybe, and I'm saying this with cautious excitement for future laughs, he finally came up with something so absolutely hideous that Gibson finally said "no" and that's how this whole thing started. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Electric Wizard

ElysianGuitars said:


> I could. I could totally see this as a venture by Gibson so they could seem modern and edgy and cool again.


Seems like a classic Gibson move. Trying to be cool and badly missing the mark.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Andromalia said:


> Inlays are like pinch harmonics, it's not the quantity that.... oh, wait. _Zakk wylde_.


The whole damn fretboard is one massive inlay. No wood. New "all MOP" design. 



Michael T said:


> .....and thats when you know your scraping the bottom of the barrel.


AMMMMENNNNNN!


----------



## Smoked Porter

I dunno guys, it seems like there's a lot of piling on happening in this thread, for a company we really have very little info on at the moment. Maybe wait and see a little longer before breaking out the "mehs" and pitchforks?


----------



## stevexc

Smoked Porter said:


> I dunno guys, it seems like there's a lot of piling on happening in this thread, for a company we really have very little info on at the moment. Maybe wait and see a little longer before breaking out the "mehs" and pitchforks?



Man, you haven't been here very long, have you? Welcome to SSO, where a teaser thumbnail is always enough to judge a company by 

These... could be interesting. Or terrible. Or both. Who knows, maybe they'll turn out okay?

All I can say is so far the weird Les Paul thing looks better than a lot of guitars from some much bigger brands.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

stevexc said:


> All I can say is so far the weird Les Paul thing looks better than a lot of guitars from some much bigger brands.








Telling you right now, they're going to be a lame attempt at a Minariks.


----------



## bostjan

Smoked Porter said:


> I dunno guys, it seems like there's a lot of piling on happening in this thread, for a company we really have very little info on at the moment. Maybe wait and see a little longer before breaking out the "mehs" and pitchforks?



You are correct.

I think everyone has learned to expect fail from any guitars ZW designs, so a couple of photos released highlighting, what we assume are the greatest features of the guitar to generate interest, and one of those is a block inlay the size of the island of Manhattan on the first fret.

Head on over to the headless Carvin thread and see how a company who is highly revered for releasing some great designs was immediately slammed for announcing that the guita was going to be 27" scale, something that should be a plus on a site dedicated to ERG.

In neither case is enough information given to make a firm conclusion, however, I believe one example is more striking than the other.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I'm TOTALLY loving the upper fret access of that red guitar.



bostjan said:


> You are correct.
> 
> I think everyone has learned to expect fail from any guitars ZW designs, so a couple of photos released highlighting, what we assume are the greatest features of the guitar to generate interest, and one of those is a block inlay the size of the island of Manhattan on the first fret.
> 
> Head on over to the headless Carvin thread and see how a company who is highly revered for releasing some great designs was immediately slammed for announcing that the guita was going to be 27" scale, something that should be a plus on a site dedicated to ERG.
> 
> In neither case is enough information given to make a firm conclusion, however, I believe one example is more striking than the other.



I'm curious to see what he's going to produce, but you hit the nail on the head with the Carvin threads. Really souring, because I was happy with whatever the specs would be.


----------



## feraledge

Smoked Porter said:


> I dunno guys, it seems like there's a lot of piling on happening in this thread, for a company we really have very little info on at the moment. Maybe wait and see a little longer before breaking out the "mehs" and pitchforks?



Don't get me wrong, I'm no fan of Zakk. But don't mistake the jesting as a bad thing, I think his designs are so bad that I genuinely enjoy seeing how much farther he's willing to go. 
If this company means one less step between Zakk's brain and a production facility. I'm absolutely 100% for it.


----------



## Andromalia

stevexc said:


> Man, you haven't been here very long, have you? Welcome to SSO, where a teaser thumbnail is always enough to judge a company by



Well, being an SSOite I can guess by those teaser pictures that these guitars will spec: 

-EMG pickups
-Unfinished maple set neck with MoP fingerboard
-Rosewood outlays
-Whatever-can-be-passed-for-mahogany body
-Tune-O-Matic bridge
-22 frets
-24.75 scale.

All that from a single headstock picture !!!111 I'm so good. /ducks


----------



## manu80

eh mec, you forgot bullseye graphic


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Smoked Porter said:


> I dunno guys, it seems like there's a lot of piling on happening in this thread, for a company we really have very little info on at the moment. Maybe wait and see a little longer before breaking out the "mehs" and pitchforks?



I don't really need to see more to know I'm gonna hate the looks, at least on whatever model they're teasing. Doesn't mean I wouldn't play it either, as if it feels good I'll rock out on anything. 

Facts is facts tho, and massive inlays is hella fuggo. (Which is an opinion which clearly varies.)


----------



## Mprinsje

JUST as i was starting to get into BLS.

That lower horn looks all kind of messed up


----------



## Smoked Porter

Chokey Chicken said:


> I don't really need to see more to know I'm gonna hate the looks, at least on whatever model they're teasing. Doesn't mean I wouldn't play it either, as if it feels good I'll rock out on anything.
> 
> Facts is facts tho, and massive inlays is hella fuggo. (Which is an opinion which clearly varies.)


 
Ha, the massive inlays shown earlier aren't really my thing either, just saying that I'll wait for legit pics/specs/pricing info on their stuff before making my mind up.


----------



## soliloquy

not expecting much, but there are thousands of guitar brands out there, whats 1 more?
and for what its worth, dave mustaine wanted to buy jackson guitars company. 

zakk having his own brand isn't much different.


----------



## MatthewK

A guy with extremely questionable taste is starting his own brand of super derivative guitars and amps. What exactly is the possible upside here?


----------



## Andromalia

Well, given what the ZW JCM 800 costed, a less expensive one, for starters.


----------



## Warg Master

You guys are ruthless... I love it. 

This thing looks like it will be hideous. uuugh... no... just... no


----------



## hairychris

Going on ZW's questionable sense of aesthetics (proven track record thereof) I'm expecting a good laugh on unveil.


----------



## Zado

kinda dig this


----------



## OmegaSlayer

*Checks calendar*
Oh damn it's not April 1st...


----------



## ridner

the blue V looks like it could be tolerable. most likely what is attached to the pointy HS on instagram


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

feraledge said:


> Maybe he's just trying to answer a simple question, can I out ugly this thing:


----------



## axxessdenied

vomit


----------



## Hollowway

Anyone else see that horn and immediately think, "FABULOOOOOUUS!"


----------



## morestrings111

Now he just needs to film an infomercial and sell these on late night TV.


----------



## sniperfreak223

The Les Pauls look like the end result of a drunken humpfest between a Les Paul and a Mockingbird, and the V's...well...why do we NEED an extra cutout in the crotch (hehe he neutered his V's !!!) and an arrowhead for a headstock? I'm a BC Rich fanboy and I even think these are trying too hard to be "extreme" and "unique"...but then again Zakk actually liked the Moderne so I don't know what I was expecting.


----------



## fps

And let the sniping by internet experts begin. Number of complete guitar shots up, none.

He's Zakk motherhumpin' Wylde. If he plays them on stage, they'll sell. Then again, perhaps they're entry level guitars, perhaps not, anyway, will watch with interest. Why make guitars that look like everyone else's, if you have no financial pressure to shift them?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Those guitars look worse than Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde for NES is to play. Good god, wtf.

Btw, need to thank this thread for reminding me that Zakk has TERRIBLE taste in guitars. Are we certain he hasn't found a way to sprain a kidney that doesn't include drinking? Yeesh!



> pixelzombie &#8226; a day ago
> Didn't see this coming, ZW has always been a Gibson/Marshall guy.
> &#8226; Reply&#8226;Share &#8250;



They're trolling, right?


----------



## vansinn

Take a breather, folks. You've merely seen a couple of early parts pics yet; wait for the more..

Makes perfectly sense to me that he's starting business.
Does anyone think he can simply keep going with music? Most musicians gets to a point where they've done it all, and as such, it's time for more adventures..

I personally do not approve of the headstock pic; however, the body/horn shot looks quite interesting.
I'll simply await the sure to emerge "leaked" info after the "private" NAMM sessions


----------



## sylcfh

Do they come with a free plastic motorcycle?


----------



## Swyse

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B761yO6IUAMsyVp.jpg
is it just me or does the neck joint and binding look off? Still interested to know the price point on these, I assume competing with epiphones from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Andromalia

Ok, so even Gibson told him "No". That's why


----------



## michblanch

I was reading the specs on the guitars and all of them only do pinched harmonics. 
There is a model that does a pinched harmonic every 5th note but the cost is somewhat higher.


----------



## sevenstringj

Fixed!


----------



## SDMFVan

Bridge pickup route and string alignment look pretty good...


----------



## Duraesu

SDMFVan said:


> Bridge pickup route and string alignment look pretty good...



thats nasty... Poor job!


----------



## ridner

almost whole guitar?! (I realize one is floyded and the other isn't but it could be different versions etc)


----------



## eaeolian

Holy cow, these look terrible!


----------



## GraemeH

I sure as hell hope he's buying these things from China for £150 a pop to put his name on and sell at a slight mark-up...

Whatever, if the easy cash lets him buy some soap we can call it a win.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Soo...the V's will probably end up looking like that "split-tail" thing he created...that makes me sad.


----------



## Shewter

I'm interested. Slightly. I hope the amp sounds decent and the product line as a whole is at a fair price point.

If not, oh well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The sad thing is they come with active EMGs and look like mid-level [for the brand] Chinese Epiphones. He's gonna try and get at least Korean made Schecter level prices for these, probably more.


----------



## nerdywhale

Sooo... did Zakk hook up with DeVries?


----------



## MattThePenguin

SDMFVan said:


> Bridge pickup route and string alignment look pretty good...



Whole lotta NOPE


----------



## BornToLooze

Thank God these are coming out now. If they'd have come out when I was in high school I would be trying to get every one of them.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

nerdywhale said:


> Sooo... did Zakk hook up with DeVries?


----------



## Pat_tct

what the _shit_ is going on there?
luckily other brands and luthiers will be putting out cool stuff in 2015 so i can forget this happened.


----------



## Zado

GraemeH said:


> I sure as hell hope he's buying these things from China for £150 a pop to put his name on and sell at a slight mark-up...
> 
> Whatever, if the easy cash lets him buy some soap we can call it a win.



Yea,I'm not seeing World GF doing something that awful

Maybe Zakk's trying to persuade people buying 2015 overpriced stuff by producing horribly routed and assembled guitars and then saying "you see? regular guitars are garbage,only a Gibson's good enough"


----------



## Mprinsje

Oh goddamnit. He could've made a decent V when you're looking at the blue guitar and pointy headstock but of course, being zakk wylde, he decided to mess it up.


----------



## Skullet

SDMFVan said:


> Bridge pickup route and string alignment look pretty good...



I recognise this........


----------



## ROAR

I hope the trem says "rhythm in jump - dancing close to you"


----------



## Danukenator

ROAR said:


> I hope the trem says "rhythm in jump - dancing close to you"



I hate the be that dude, but I've seen this pop up a bunch of times and can't figure out where it originated from. I always just find people just making the joke!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Danukenator said:


> I hate the be that dude, but I've seen this pop up a bunch of times and can't figure out where it originated from. I always just find people just making the joke!


----------



## Danukenator

I'm almost more confused then before! 

Shit, at least I know where it comes from now.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Sad thing is, if this were made by a legit big name company and made to a high standard it looks like it'd be a really nice bridge.


----------



## albertc

It looks like the 3rd and 5th strings aren't all the way in the saddle


----------



## ridner




----------



## jwade

^that picture is being heavily overused lately around here.


----------



## Blood Tempest

This thread makes me have to sh*i*t. And not in a good way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Holy .......


----------



## Insinfier

guyz shhhhh dont judge it yet theres still hope

There is never hope with Zakk Wylde.




Just now realizing how stupid his name is.


----------



## Mprinsje

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Holy .......



damn son, that's ugly...

What's that on the upper wingthing? looks like some sorta know/switch, which would be in the most uncomfortable place ever.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

ROAR said:


> I hope the trem says "rhythm in jump - dancing close to you"


JAM WITH ME NOW!!!!


----------



## wannabguitarist

feraledge said:


> Maybe he's just trying to answer a simple question, can I out ugly this thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly, it's a feat. But if anyone is up for it, I think Zakk is the man for the job.



Has anyone seen one of these in the wild? I totally forgot about this guitar until now and I can't imagine anyone actually walking into a Guitar Center and going "Oh yeah that. I want that guitar right there"


----------



## totalnewb

wannabguitarist said:


> Has anyone seen one of these in the wild? I totally forgot about this guitar until now and I can't imagine anyone actually walking into a Guitar Center and going "Oh yeah that. I want that guitar right there"



I think you mean... has anyone seen these in the Wylde.


----------



## jwade

Jeez, not impressed at all with any of the little peeks at these things. Maybe Gibson finally realized that he was going to do some seriously irreparable damage to their name, and just said "_No. Absolutely not, Zakk. Start your own company for these monstrosities._"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

jwade said:


> Jeez, not impressed at all with any of the little peeks at these things. Maybe Gibson finally realized that he was going to do some seriously irreparable damage to their name, and just said "_No. Absolutely not, Zakk. *Start your own company for these monstrosities.*_"



I'm still not convinced that these have nothing to do with Gibson or Epiphone.


----------



## ROAR

^Wouldn't doubt they're all coming out of the same factory. He definitely made some friends over the years and I don't think it's beyond the realm of possibility this is another in the long line of Gibson umbrella companies.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ROAR said:


> ^Wouldn't doubt they're all coming out of the same factory. He definitely made some friends over the years and I don't think it's beyond the realm of possibility this is another in the long line of Gibson umbrella companies.



What's worse is these things are probably gonna be close to the Epi sig and maybe even Gib sig in price. And they look just plain awful. Not to mention, as already stated, he's probably never going to play these things. I mean hell, he had a signature Marshall and sticks to his old ass JCM800s, right?

The ZG or whatever it was called with the pointy "bat wing" [vs the more SG-ish wing on the original] is just gaudy beyond belief.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ROAR said:


> ^Wouldn't doubt they're all coming out of the same factory. He definitely made some friends over the years and I don't think it's beyond the realm of possibility this is another in the long line of Gibson umbrella companies.



The days of needing "contacts" to get guitars built is long over. The OEMs are full service in ways that up and coming brands would have dreamed of. 

You don't even need your own name or designs anymore. They'll do it all if you have the cash. 

Just look at how many brands keep coming out of Asia. That isn't all new factories sprouting up.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Holy .......



Wait...

Is that ....ing V horn even longer than on either the Razorback which it was based off of [the one Dime had made for him] or the ZG or whatever it was called?

Btw, the more pics posted, the worse I think these guitars will look like as a whole. And enough of the god awful "teaser shots". The thing looks ....ing hideous anyways, just show the entire thing.

"Let's see the ugly half of your face. C'mon, show me the ugly half of your face so I can get outta here."


----------



## BornToLooze

wannabguitarist said:


> Has anyone seen one of these in the wild? I totally forgot about this guitar until now and I can't imagine anyone actually walking into a Guitar Center and going "Oh yeah that. I want that guitar right there"



Yes, and yes his playing was just as bad as you think it was.


----------



## loqtrall

Did anybody notice that the A and G strings aren't even in their saddles?


----------



## sylcfh

I think there's a conspiracy here...


----------



## sylcfh

loqtrall said:


> Did anybody notice that the A and G strings aren't even in their saddles?







Also looks like a steroidal Samick to me...


----------



## ridner

The amp pic looked like an amp. Bout the only thing going for this Co. right now


----------



## fps

totalnewb said:


> I think you mean... has anyone seen these in the Wylde.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zakk Wylde Unveils His Own Line of Audio Gear at NAMM | Billboard

TL;DR, he dropped his endorsements with EVERYONE except EMG (Gibson, Marshall, Electro-Voice, Dunlop, etc). New line of guitars, amps, and pedals. Everything will be priced under $1000. Possible viewings of the new products today?

Future products may include strings, cables, headphones, and even VST plugins.


----------



## DeathCubeK

Good, now Gibson and Dean can stop making his hideous guitars.


----------



## manu80

Ballsy...


----------



## stevexc

DeathCubeK said:


> Good, now Gibson and Dean can stop making his hideous guitars.



Excellent, they'll have more time to focus on their own hideous guitars!


----------



## Mprinsje

stevexc said:


> Excellent, they'll have more time to focus on their own hideous guitars!



I wouldn't call gibsons hideous. A bit boring after 60 years maybe but i'll gladly take a Les Paul any day.

Dean on the other hand...


----------



## sevenstringj

"In the future, Wylde plans on expanding Wylde Audio to include 'everything down to studio plug-ins with ProTools. Headphones....'"


----------



## Musiscience

Fresh out and honor graduate of the Gibson school of failed designs, ladies and gentlemen I present to you, Zack Wylde!!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Les Paul is, indeed, a Minarik reject.


----------



## MoshJosh

so much fail. . .


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

He cut ties with everyone [including Gibson, Marshall, EV, and Dunlop strings/MXR] to release this sub $1000 Asian-made junk? Not only am I still not convinced, but that shit is just hideous. If there was any stock market value in Zakk Wylde, I'm pretty sure Ultimate Warrior just took that shit for a nosedive like he did with Hulkamania in his infamous WM6 promo. 

Dude, go back to ....ing drinking cuz that is some strong weed/crack/meth you are smoking. Holy .....


EDIT: Oh, and it's even uglier in it's full "glory".


----------



## Mprinsje

huh. V looks kinda not bad, other guitars do. Amps could be something, but don't know how they'll be of course


----------



## Asrial

I wish him the best of luck in the instrument industry and all that. Personally, I dislike the guitar designs, but how much can I say? It's news, and I haven't heard the gear in action yet. It might as well be great instruments as much as it can turn out to be crummy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I am still interested in the JCM800, though.
Removing the ugly "W" shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I am still interested in the JCM800, though.
> Removing the ugly "W" shouldn't be too hard.



I'd just flip it upside down.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I am still interested in the JCM800, though.
> Removing the ugly "W" shouldn't be too hard.



Eh, from the closeup, the thing looked kinda ghetto aside from the W. Plus, sub $1000 will just be an Asian made JCM800 based amp. If it was a full on JCM800, it'd either A, get a C&D or B, expose the fact that Zakk didn't cut ties with anyone and that they are building him shit that he can put his name on without any lashback on the companies involved.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> will just be an Asian made JCM800 based amp..



That's why I'm interested. Not even Marshall makes a budget JCM800.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

The V with different inlays would be kinda cool I think. The LP reject and the V are far from the worst designs I've ever seen, but that V/Bat thing is still piles full o' ugly. I have no idea how they play, but they've got tune-o-matics so that's an instant turn off for some.

As for the amps, I may be curious about them. For sub $1000, I'm curious to hear what they sound like. They very well could be worth it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's why I'm interested. Not even Marshall makes a budget JCM800.



Maybe not new, but you can grab JCM800s all day for under $1k. There are some cheap kit clones out there too that can be ordered fully assembled.


----------



## GraemeH

Can we stop using the phrase "Asian made" as derogatory? It's like some of you've never felt a J-custom or something... Call it "Chinese made junk" if you have to, but "Asian made" includes the best guitars factories in the world...

Anyway, so Zakk Wylde is now the Dr. Dre of metal, apparently.


----------



## Mprinsje

GraemeH said:


> Can we stop using the phrase "Asian made" as derogatory? It's like some of you've never felt a J-custom or something... Call it "Chinese made junk" if you have to, but "Asian made" includes the best guitars factories in the world...



true. Also, absolutely love my MIC ltd, so i'm willing to give mic guitars a pass


----------



## sevenstringj

If nothing else, I gotta admit I'm quite pleased with the lol mileage of this endeavor.


----------



## fps

Ummm full family shot https://twitter.com/WyldeAudio/status/559127221764247552/photo/1


----------



## fps

http://t.co/q8fQGQ3LEi OK seriously, why can't I post pictures.


----------



## Danukenator

That Les Paul horn is just awful. I was honestly somewhat interested in the Les Paul model they were making because there are aspects of the Gibson design I really don't care for. However, that shape is just a deal breaker. 

I need to enjoy my guitar's visual appearance (to an extent) to feel inspired to play it.


----------



## Zado

fps said:


> http://t.co/q8fQGQ3LEi OK seriously, why can't I post pictures.





















Zakk looks really concerned,just as he's thinking "wft have I done?"


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Honestly, while nothing I'd probably spend my money on, these aren't NEARLY as hideous as folks are going nuts about.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Years ago (Like almost ten) I used to joke "Zakk Wylde the Brand, not Zakk Wylde the man" because of all of his endorsement deals.

Be careful what you say, because it just might come true. 

All that said, if that Microstack is tube driven, or that combo is a JCM800 clone and cheep, I might consider buying it to mod the snot out of&#8230; Maybe.


----------



## DeathChord

I might buy stock in MOP.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DeathChord said:


> I might buy stock in MOP.



Might as well. You could make a fortune. I mean look how much MOP they have to use. I mean, the board might as well be all MOP at this rate.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

I was keeping quiet, but yeah... there is nothing there for me


----------



## CaptainD00M

DeathChord said:


> I might buy stock in MOP.



Do you think he will do a MOP bullseye?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CaptainD00M said:


> Do you think he will do a MOP bullseye?



After doing those inlays, he'd do just about anything. Just imagine how much MOP would be necessary to do the bullseye in ebony and MOP instead of a finish or veneer/decal.

If the Flying V SG Batman hybrid things were basically sharper, sleeker Washburn Dimes, they'd be nice with different inlays.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Spaced Out Ace said:


> After doing those inlays, he'd do just about anything. Just imagine how much MOP would be necessary to do the bullseye in ebony and MOP instead of a finish or veneer/decal.



No man come on. Just the white of the bullseye would be MOP. The black would be some horrible shellac or something.

I mean seriously the finishes on those guitars are pretty horrible especially that orange V.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CaptainD00M said:


> No man come on. Just the white of the bullseye would be MOP. The black would be some horrible shellac or something.
> 
> I mean seriously the finishes on those guitars are pretty horrible especially that orange V.



Ew, that's orange? I thought it was some butt ugly salmon pink kinda color.

But yeah, you're probably right about the Shellac and MOP "deluxe" model of the LP thing for the low low price of $1,987.45


----------



## Jake

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Might as well. You could make a fortune. I mean look how much MOP they have to use. I mean, the board might as well be all MOP at this rate.


You guys must hate my Jackson


----------



## CaptainD00M

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ew, that's orange? I thought it was some butt ugly salmon pink kinda colour.



Thats the closest colour I could come up with. I mean if I were splitting hairs id say its a similar colour as Tumeric.

Which for the record is the last kind of food related colour you want on a guitar. 



Spaced Out Ace said:


> But yeah, you're probably right about the Shellac and MOP "deluxe" model of the LP thing for the low low price of $1,987.45



I'm waiting for the MOP covered amp.


----------



## bostjan

Hmm.

This is a complete reversal, but I kind of like the headstock, and nothing else.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The V's look rather nice, but the LP and the Split-tail abomination look butt ugly. 

Still interested in the amps, though. I wonder where everything is being built?


----------



## Shewter

If the amps sound anywhere NEAR a JCM800 and are at a decent price point I'd be happy with them both aesthetically and tonally. I really, really dig that white one.

The Single Cut thing just isn't doing it for me, neither is the V. The monstrosity looks like something I would consider purchasing off of someone who bought it and is unhappy about it. I don't know that I'd play it, but I'd like to hang it with some of my other "neat" looking wall hanging guitars hahah.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

CaptainD00M said:


> I'm waiting for the MOP covered amp.


----------



## stevexc

Man, I actually like the LP. I agree with the Minarik reference... but honestly my opinion of Minarik has always been "those would look not bad if they toned it down a LOT".

The split tail is as bad as I expected, the V's not bad... but not as good as almost anyone else's.

I don't get you guys debating on the colour of that V, though... it's pretty clearly gold. Like, goldtop LP gold. At least judging from this picture., the other one just seems to be shitty lighting.


----------



## dedsouth333

I just saw these today. I can say I'm not exactly blown away by any of the guitars but I do want to try one of the amps. I know it's more than likely a JCM 800 clone of some sort but I don't know... I'd just like to check 'em out. 

Sorry if this has been covered earlier in the post (the amps) but I'm literally about to walk out the door when I saw the thread and figured I'd throw my  in.


----------



## JeffHenneman

I cant hold back any longer, those look like shit. Straight up no lie. I am just not digging them.


----------



## gunch

Agreeing with Jazzhands on the whole JCM800 thing

The guitars can go straight to hell though


----------



## Blitzie

They aren't THAT bad.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

The V had promise, but the full reveal gives not much to be desired... Where the neck and body meet us awful.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Actually the V's without horns look fine to me.
But overall pretty terrible.


----------



## MJS

If you order one of these without inlays, you get a solid MOP fretboard.


----------



## Andromalia

Shit, must buy the various MXR stuff while it's still being done. Will likely endup never using it though.


----------



## totalnewb

Gotta wonder of Wylde fans will still buy these, and how long it takes for this endeavor to vanish into the abyss.


----------



## SeanSan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNwcBS5B3wI

A vid is up!

I'll rock that V, I MIGHT rock that Les Paul but no chance in hell am I strapping that batman-v-sg hybrid on me.

edit: I'm horrible at posting vids


----------



## maliciousteve

That sounded like shit.....

They look like cheap crap too. 

I don't get it really, his Gibson LP's were fantastic guitars. I hated the paint job but the guitar itself was awesome.


----------



## totalnewb

maliciousteve said:


> That sounded like shit.....
> 
> They look like cheap crap too.
> 
> I don't get it really, his Gibson LP's were fantastic guitars. I hated the paint job but the guitar itself was awesome.



Yeah, I agree with the first two points..

I hadn't played his other guitars. Too Wylde for me.


----------



## Edika

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd just flip it upside down.



I see what you did there   

If you cut off the batman wings of that splittail (is this what it's called?) then you get a mean looking V. The actual V's look rather interesting but there are other models below $1000 that are more aesthetically pleasing.

EDIT: Too much MOP but it looks decent in the video. That LP though is just hideous. He could have found a different way to change the LP shape without ruining the guitar.


----------



## manu80

I used to love Zakk, when in Ozzy and the 1st BLS album. Then I found him becoming a kinda caricature of himself, musically and personnay (redondant and less less well engineered album and that redneck stuff is boring...)
Never been fan of his taste in guitars (paint jobs, and stuff except maybe the pelham blue ZV) but even if I find it courageous to trash all his contracts to have his own brand (why not ?) those models ain't really doing it for me. The V's maybe , but the body neck junction ain't nice. 
there's also something that bothers but it's not his fault, it's that due to his stature, all his axes looks like toys... !
I Like the pointy head and on a regular V it could look good....
But yeah really not my stuff to buy all this....


----------



## I Shot JR

totalnewb said:


> Too Wylde for me.




( &#865;° &#860;&#662; &#865;°)


----------



## Duraesu

Just found out they blocked me from their instagram account... lol I guess they cant take criticism like grown men.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I really don't see all the gripes, these aren't that terrible looking, really. They're prototypes too from what I read, so I'm sure the finished product will look better and hopefully have more quality behind it. 

As for Wylde himself, I don't see why anyone has a reason to hate on the guy. Every interview with him has him being humble, joking, and he seems to really care about his fans. Is he very image focused? You bet, but look how far it's gotten him. He doesn't even seem to take himself too seriously, often joking about how silly or ridiculous some of the stuff he says or does is. 

As for killing his other contracts, he's said numerous times that he's still on good terms and has a relationship with Gibson, Marshall, Dunlop, EV, etc. It's not like he's trashing them.


----------



## Blitzie

I'm not a big fan of those guitars, they aren't anything I would play. They're interesting though. I would say that if I saw one of those hanging up in a GC or something, I'd be inclined to take it off the wall and chug out on it.

He's doing what he wants to do and that's awesome for him. I wish I had the fame and success to start my own brand of gear. I love all of my gear and I'm pretty "brand loyal" but if I had the chance, you bet your ass I'd design my own amp, my own guitars, pedals, cables...the whole thing.

I hope his launch is successful and he ends up coming out on top, even if I'd rather have a bullseye camo Les Paul with a maple fretboard compared to any of these.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

maliciousteve said:


> That sounded like shit.....
> 
> They look like cheap crap too.
> 
> I don't get it really, his Gibson LP's were fantastic guitars. I hated the paint job but the guitar itself was awesome.





totalnewb said:


> *Yeah, I agree with the first two points..*
> 
> I hadn't played his other guitars. Too Wylde for me.



I don't. They did bedroom volume -- at best -- in what appears to be a gross looking motel. That's like basing any tube amp off of how it sounds at talking volume... of course it's going to sound like shit when it's not mic'd up, taken with some random camera's mic, and not even loud enough to cover up the sound of the strings.

I think the guitars are gaudy as hell, but I expect more from Sevenstring users to know that basing a tone off of less than bedroom volume on the amps is not the best way to judge a tone.


----------



## totalnewb

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't. They did bedroom volume -- at best -- in what appears to be a gross looking motel. That's like basing any tube amp off of how it sounds at talking volume... of course it's going to sound like shit when it's not mic'd up, taken with some random camera's mic, and not even loud enough to cover up the sound of the strings.
> 
> I think the guitars are gaudy as hell, but I expect more from Sevenstring users to know that basing a tone off of less than bedroom volume on the amps is not the best way to judge a tone.



I agree, but that doesn't mean it doesn't sound bad. It's not really a good way to introduce a product either. It may sound better in a better environment turned up, sure, and it may sound better mic'd. . So basing it on the video released by someone trying to sell a product in the video it sounds bad. That's what I was saying, nothing more,nothing less.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

totalnewb said:


> I agree, but that doesn't mean it doesn't sound bad. It's not really a good way to introduce a product either. It may sound better in a better environment turned up, sure, and it may sound better mic'd. . So basing it on the video released by someone trying to sell a product in the video it sounds bad. That's what I was saying, nothing more,nothing less.



Any H&K, Fryette, or Diezel would sound like shit too at that volume, but then again I can't expect much from a totalnewb.


----------



## totalnewb

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Any H&K, Fryette, or Diezel would sound like shit too at that volume, but then again I can't expect much from a totalnewb.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I can understand it sounding like shit at lower volumes, since it's most likely based on a JCM800. 

But I'm still hoping that's the mini stack sounding like that.


----------



## totalnewb

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can understand it sounding like shit at lower volumes, since it's most likely based on a JCM800.
> 
> But I'm still hoping that's the mini stack sounding like that.



Yeah, I just judged on the video. I mean, It does sound bad in the video.. and I think it's ok to judge a video you listen to, and I understand it isn't indicative of the overall product. But this guy is new to the market of selling his own brand of guitars. Doesn't seem like the best way to introduce a product.


----------



## Shewter

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can understand it sounding like shit at lower volumes, since it's most likely based on a JCM800.
> 
> But I'm still hoping that's the mini stack sounding like that.



It is. You can see where the cable is going to when the camera looks around at the equipment.



totalnewb said:


> Yeah, I just judged on the video. I mean, It does sound bad in the video.. and I think it's ok to judge a video you listen to, and I understand it isn't indicative of the overall product. But this guy is new to the market of selling his own brand of guitars. Doesn't seem like the best way to introduce a product.



It's a teaser video. More than likely to show that what he's showing are functional and thus, he's serious about it. The sound coming out (mind you, the sound that was from a mini-stack with the volume so low you can hear him hitting the strings of the actual guitar and through a camera...) realistically wasn't bad.

I don't know how much experience you have listening to an amp, especially a compact amp, through say, a sony handheld camera, but you don't exactly get track quality. To talk about the "sound" you hear on a handheld youtube video especially with these factors is extremely short sighted.

Or should I say short eared?


----------



## totalnewb

Shewter said:


> It is. You can see where the cable is going to when the camera looks around at the equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a teaser video. More than likely to show that what he's showing are functional and thus, he's serious about it. The sound coming out (mind you, the sound that was from a mini-stack with the volume so low you can hear him hitting the strings of the actual guitar and through a camera...) realistically wasn't bad.
> 
> I don't know how much experience you have listening to an amp, especially a compact amp, through say, a sony handheld camera, but you don't exactly get track quality. To talk about the "sound" you hear on a handheld youtube video especially with these factors is extremely short sighted.
> 
> Or should I say short eared?



That may be true, I don't know. As I said, not judging it overall, just on the video. Could be a great product. But I had a 60$ amp that I was able to put my phone by and record some things that sounded better than that. It was a little bitty shitty crate. So, there's that.


----------



## vansinn

Blitzie said:


> They aren't THAT bad.



But they are.
Actually, they're testimony to the fact that even pigs, given enough thrust, can be made to fly..
Feeding them lats and longs will make the enemy run away fearing heart attacks from hysterical laughter.

(still like the gibby horn, though)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

totalnewb backpedaling so fast it's almost like he's speedwalking in reverse.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

totalnewb said:


> That may be true, I don't know. As I said, not judging it overall, just on the video. Could be a great product. But I had a 60$ amp that I was able to put my phone by and record some things that sounded better than that. It was a little bitty shitty crate. So, there's that.



Uh, you were judging it overall since your original reply in regards to the video said you agreed with the first two points, which were:

"It sounded like shit"
"Look like cheap crap"

But yeah, keep backpedaling bro.


----------



## totalnewb

Spaced Out Ace said:


> totalnewb backpedaling so fast it's almost like he's speedwalking in reverse.



No, if you actually read what I said, I've been quite consistant. But that's fine. I'm not really here to feed any trolls or anything, just stated my opinion on the vid.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Alright guys, put the boner swords away. 

We can all agree that the clip was both terrible sounding and not indicative of what the amp is really capable of. 

We cool?


----------



## totalnewb

MaxOfMetal said:


> Alright guys, put the boner swords away.
> 
> We can all agree that the clip was both terrible sounding and not indicative of what the amp is really capable of.
> 
> We cool?



Much love to you homie. We are always cool.


----------



## jeremyb

Hideous playing, I would expect if you were going to the effort of trying to get some interest in your product you'd produce something that sounds half reasonable!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Can someone photoshop a toilet under Zakk in this pic? 






Anyway, nothing so horrible to cry rivers


----------



## MJS

I think Zakk should just focus all of his time on what he does best... teaching.


----------



## sevenstringj

OmegaSlayer said:


> Can someone photoshop a toilet under Zakk in this pic?



No, but...


----------



## jwade

Aside from the headstock, I don't mind the actual V shaped one. The notches are kind interesting. Really dislike the LPs bulgey horn, and that SG/V thing has never, and will never be acceptable to me. It looks like a genetic experiment gone wrong.


----------



## ridner

terrible


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The sound of a set neck, the feel of a bolt-on!

Wat.


----------



## ridner

Made in South Korea.......not China


----------



## Triple-J

ridner said:


> terrible



That neck joint looks like something made out of Lego.

The stamp on the back of the V headstock is exactly the same as the ones on Schecter's guitars so I'm guessing they must be made at the same factory or he's set up some kind of deal with Schecter that's similar to the one EVH has with Fender for his signature line plus the letters SGR underneath the numbering is a bit of a giveaway but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mprinsje

ridner said:


> [*neckjoint*
> 
> terrible



eh?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I do remember last year when Zakk hung out at the Schecter guitar booth...

Goddamn that actually makes sense.

And the amps remind me of the Hellraiser amps.

EDIT: The stamp says "SGR." Most definitely being built by Schecter.


----------



## Insinfier

Same style of serial number as my old Schecter Loomis. Schecter confirmed.


----------



## Triple-J

J.D. DeServio the bassist with BLS has had a Schecter sig for a number of years now so I guess he's the guy who helped hook Zakk up, I'm not sure about the amps though as they could still be made by someone else but I'm 99% they're made by Schecter too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well like I said above, they have somewhat similar aesthetics to the Hellraiser 100 head, so I wouldn't be surprised if they're building them, too.


----------



## sehnomatic

Oh boy, the world music factory. At least the build quality might be great for the price, unless over $1000.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Completely asinine move. It only adds to the sheer novelty of these instruments that he himself is a professional guitarist. Im sure there will be supporters of this, but I doubt we will be seeing many NGDs on this forum for these...


----------



## Blitzie

Ugh that neck joint.


----------



## SeanSan

The only thing I would consider rocking is now ruined because of that lego neck joint. Get it together Zakk!  

Heard these were prototypes so I hope the next batch will have considerable improvements. The fugly Les Paul horn kinda grew on me actually. It's not SO bad when it's on a not-bullseye guitar.


----------



## Fathand

Even though his design aesthetic is not in my ballpark (and it doesn't need to be) I kinda like that LP model with the bullseye graphic. And if he's using Schecter / WMI we can assume he is really aiming for a nice price/quality level and gear people can really use while not breaking the bank, which you would do if you wanted to score his Gibson LP Custom + Signature Marshall... 

And besides, we could laugh all day long but BLS still moves 25k+ albums on the first week of sales (in the US alone) and some of that will translate into gear sales. Wouldn't you want to be in a similar situation?  I say let them squeal, Zakk - do your thing! 

...but on a related, but different topic: Where does Schecter manufacture their amps? South Korea? I was just thinking that Blackstar makes their amps in SK (and they're awesome), is there a sort of "Amp WMI" somewhere in SK?


----------



## OmegaSlayer

That's a neck joint made for the hands of Pinocchio


----------



## MrEzzyE

Hmmm... Want mo´money! In my opinion endorsement with Gibson is something more valuable than cash. It´s an honor. These better be really good products to make it worthwhile to leave Gibson and Marshall behind, because those brands are Zakk to me.


----------



## manu80

they're still prototypes so far....


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The sound of a set neck, the feel of a bolt-on!
> 
> Wat.




Yeah, reminds of this dog turd of a blocky set neck joint:








Ugh. What shitty low-grade company gave the guitar world that cruel joke?

Ah, yes. PRS. 




Note: Not saying these Wylde guitars will be anywhere near PRS level (Maybe SE levels, since they may well even be made in the same factory ). Just pointing out it's not the first terrible blocky set-neck joint in the world.

It's just the first one from a new company started by a guitarist this site likes to hate on .


----------



## charlessalvacion

Hope those are just protoyypes. But a lot of improvements should be done.

That LP horn is just awful. And whats with that V joint? haha


----------



## xCaptainx

MrEzzyE said:


> Hmmm... Want mo´money! In my opinion endorsement with Gibson is something more valuable than cash. It´s an honor.




Hhhm....honor again for dinner tonight. Delicious! Hey Bank, can I pay this months mortgage payment in Honor?


----------



## CaptainD00M

ridner said:


> terrible



Wow  that V just keeps getting worse. A Strat Neck joint is more ergonomic  (For the record I love strats) To be fair though, I think it looks worse because of the contrast of the unfinished neck and the hideous blue of the finish&#8230; maybe&#8230; probably not.

I do hope some for other peoples sake these kinks get sorted out. Mainly because I hate to see NGD's end in disappointment.


----------



## Zado

Trees are being killed to make...that....I want to cry


----------



## gogolXmogol

What a terrible design of the neck joint. I could not know why such an experienced guitar player did this..


----------



## warpedsoul

As a Schecter fan boy, I sure hope the reason some of these are so rough are because they are prototypes. Schecter has been pumping out quality guitars. But I'm not going anywhere near these no matter who makes them.

The amps though, that has me curious. The Schecter amps out now actually sound really nice. I'm wanting a Hellwin myself.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I do remember last year when Zakk hung out at the Schecter guitar booth...
> 
> Goddamn that actually makes sense.
> 
> And the amps remind me of the Hellraiser amps.
> 
> EDIT: The stamp says "SGR." Most definitely being built by Schecter.



It's not the only reason why Zakk is related to Schecter...some (actually many) months ago Schec posted this on his instagram profile






When I asked infos about that they replied "no,he's not joining us,he's just a tribute guitar we made for him".

I deeply hope they didn't lie


----------



## Sicarius

I feel bad for liking the split tail. I've always wanted one.


----------



## ZERO1

Sicarius said:


> I feel bad for liking the split tail. I've always wanted one.


Me too bro. I will probably end up with one...


----------



## misingonestring

The Vs wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for the neck joint.

Seeing as Wylde plays les pauls, it probably doesn't feel bad to him.


----------



## feraledge

ridner said:


> terrible



Won Tetris, lost life.


----------



## ridner

Zado said:


> It's not the only reason why Zakk is related to Schecter...some (actually many) months ago Schec posted this on his instagram profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I asked infos about that they replied "no,he's not joining us,he's just a tribute guitar we made for him".
> 
> I deeply hope they didn't lie



wish there was one that looked like this over all the others!


----------



## putnut77

Nope. No. Never.


----------



## putnut77

Sorry, I dont have much to offer this group of nonsense instruments.

So ugly. So...BLEEEHHH


----------



## Thorerges

Is he really that big of a guitar player? I mean I know he was on TV and stuff but he isn't like THAT famous.


----------



## MistaSnowman

Thorerges said:


> Is he really that big of a guitar player? I mean I know he was on TV and stuff but he isn't like THAT famous.



Playing guitar in Ozzy Osbourne's band (1987-1995 and 2001-2007) helped his profile A LOT!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Thorerges said:


> Is he really that big of a guitar player?



Yes. 

Besides the Ozzy gig, BLS actually has a ton of really diehard fans internationally. I'm not going to say I understand why, never really been a fan myself, but I see why brands will give him some great endorsements. 

It's like KISS or Van Halen, they might not have _all_ the fans, but they have really loyal ones who are willing to show that loyalty with _all_ the money.

I remember talking to a Gibson rep some years back, I made a disparaging comment about some of Zakk's sig stuff and he immediately rebutted with the fact that his sigs combined were some of the most successful the company had released up to that point (this was a few years ago). He wasn't just talking about the Epi stuff either. 

If he can move $4k guitars, he's endorsee gold.


----------



## electriceye

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Yeah, reminds of this dog turd of a blocky set neck joint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. What shitty low-grade company gave the guitar world that cruel joke?
> 
> Ah, yes. PRS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Not saying these Wylde guitars will be anywhere near PRS level (Maybe SE levels, since they may well even be made in the same factory ). Just pointing out it's not the first terrible blocky set-neck joint in the world.
> 
> It's just the first one from a new company started by a guitarist this site likes to hate on .



Sorry, but those two joints don't even come CLOSE in comparison. The Wylde is BY FAR the worst I think I have EVER seen on a guitar in my life. I don't care if it's a proto. Even a hack luthier can come up with a decent joint in a few hours. The SE? Not really bad at all.

Goofy designs (other than the bullseye LP, I've NEVER liked his goofy guitars) and made in Korea. Major fail in my book. I can safely say my interest in these is less than 0.


----------



## Thanatopsis

Not feeling the guitars at all. Looking forward to hear the amp and seeing the specs on them though.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

electriceye said:


> Sorry, but those two joints don't even come CLOSE in comparison. The Wylde is BY FAR the worst I think I have EVER seen on a guitar in my life. I don't care if it's a proto. Even a hack luthier can come up with a decent joint in a few hours. The SE? Not really bad at all.



Really? They don't come close in comparison at all? Maybe you need to put your glasses on or something. Yes, the V's joint is worse, but it's not drastically worse, and if you can't see how the two can be compared, then I fear you're either just arguing for the sake of arguing, or blinded by your hatred of the ZW marketing machine.



electriceye said:


> Goofy designs (other than the bullseye LP, I've NEVER liked his goofy guitars) and made in Korea. Major fail in my book. I can safely say my interest in these is less than 0.



Why is being made in Korea a major fail? Plenty of well-respected guitars are made there.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Hey guys, remember earlier in this thread when people were saying some of us were jumping the gun in referring to these guitars in a derogatory manner? Is there enough photo evidence to classify these as shitplanks yet?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

[deleted]


----------



## stevexc

Blood Tempest said:


> Hey guys, remember earlier in this thread when people were saying some of us were jumping the gun in referring to these guitars in a derogatory manner? Is there enough photo evidence to classify these as shitplanks yet?



I see a V with at worst a questionable neck joint, an slightly modified LP (that coincidentally also looks like a massively improved Minarik), and a split-tail that everybody was expecting... I'd say that the gun was thoroughly jumped and that this thread is almost entirely comprised of exaggerations.


----------



## electriceye

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Really? They don't come close in comparison at all? Maybe you need to put your glasses on or something. Yes, the V's joint is worse, but it's not drastically worse, and if you can't see how the two can be compared, then I fear you're either just arguing for the sake of arguing, or blinded by your hatred of the ZW marketing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is being made in Korea a major fail? Plenty of well-respected guitars are made there.



Sorry, but the heel on the V is drastic. The PRS one has been used for a long time and is very slight. 

Korean = budget line. I don't care how "well" they're made. You don't farm out production to Korea for higher quality builds.

I have no hatred for Zakk. I love (most of) his music. I just see an aborted effort launching poorly designed, corny guitars.


----------



## feraledge

electriceye said:


> Korean = budget line. I don't care how "well" they're made. You don't farm out production to Korea for higher quality builds.



Korean builds might not be high end Japanese quality, but check out early to mid-2000s LTDs or even the newer mid-range Schecters and then say they aren't qualitatively better than stuff coming out of China and India.
Some of the early 2000s LTDs (300-1000 series) are absolutely well built guitars.

That said, the Wylde line is a massive waste of resources including the Korean building lines.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

Fugly stuff here, yikes! So is he going to stop playing Gibsons now?


----------



## MJS

If he wanted brick-shaped neck joints and ugly headstocks, he should have gone with Strictly 7... at least they'd take his money and never actually build anything, so we wouldn't have to look at them. 

As much as I don't like these guitars, I doubt the V's neck joint feels much/any worse than a Les Paul or a few other guitars out there with brick-shaped heels. I think it's just the boring shape of it & the paint lines that draw attention to it. 

Not Zakk-bashing, though. I'm not really into his music & he wasn't my favorite Ozzy guitarist, but I always thought he seemed pretty cool & funny... like in the lesson video I posted earlier.


----------



## JoeyBTL

that neck joint...


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

^ This thread just keeps bringing the lols. 

I've never thought any of his sig stuff was very intriguing but I am curious about those amps.


----------



## MoshJosh

Is it just me or does the paint job/binding on the horn look questionable?


----------



## sniperfreak223

I just freaked out a little at realizing that if Zakk severed ties with Dunlop that means I lose my favorite string set for drop B


----------



## totalnewb

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yes.
> 
> Besides the Ozzy gig, BLS actually has a ton of really diehard fans internationally. I'm not going to say I understand why, never really been a fan myself, but I see why brands will give him some great endorsements.
> 
> It's like KISS or Van Halen, they might not have _all_ the fans, but they have really loyal ones who are willing to show that loyalty with _all_ the money.
> 
> I remember talking to a Gibson rep some years back, I made a disparaging comment about some of Zakk's sig stuff and he immediately rebutted with the fact that his sigs combined were some of the most successful the company had released up to that point (this was a few years ago). He wasn't just talking about the Epi stuff either.
> 
> If he can move $4k guitars, he's endorsee gold.



My local pawn shop actually has one of his signature guitars sitting there.


----------



## ridner

sniperfreak223 said:


> I just freaked out a little at realizing that if Zakk severed ties with Dunlop that means I lose my favorite string set for drop B


 
better stock up!


----------



## jamesfarrell

JoeyBTL said:


> that neck joint...



That Gap. LOLOLOL 

China, they just have no F'N pride in their work.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Blood Tempest said:


> Hey guys, remember earlier in this thread when people were saying some of us were jumping the gun in referring to these guitars in a derogatory manner? Is there enough photo evidence to classify these as shitplanks yet?



If you don't like them, you don't like them. No need for the passive-aggressive snark though. There's nothing here in the prototypes I'd spend my money on after seeing the full pics, but I don't think any of it is close to the worst thing ever, either.



stevexc said:


> I'd say that the gun was thoroughly jumped and that this thread is almost entirely comprised of exaggerations.


 
Yep. Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Andromalia

Meanwhile, that topic has more posts than all the other NAMM builders... *sigh*


----------



## ElysianGuitars

MoshJosh said:


> Is it just me or does the paint job/binding on the horn look questionable?



To be fair, you have seen Gibson paint work, right?


----------



## Zado

^This guy has a point


----------



## manu80

I've had 3 gibson, an Explorer, a Shred V and a LP, my ibanez RGR321 had a better paintjob  It costs a third of the price of each. Just sayin.
I give him the benefit of doubt. Prototypes for now. let's wait.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

electriceye said:


> Korean = budget line. I don't care how "well" they're made. You don't farm out production to Korea for higher quality builds.



"Budget" might be the wrong word to use there. They're certainly cheaper than if they were produced in the US, but that's because wages and the cost of living are lower in Korea (believe me, I know. Check my location ), not because they're low quality. There are plenty of Korean-made guitars that actually cost _more_ than some MiA offerings by Gibson and Fender, and people are actually happy to pay that price. 

I could see the trepidation if these were mass-produced Chinese turds, but Korea's actually building itself a bit of a reputation for making quality guitars. It's the same thing that happened with Japanese luthiers. Japanese guitars used to be low-budget shitplanks; the equivalent of generic Chinese guitars now. Over time, Japan stepped up its game and built up its reputation, and now they're one of the most respected countries producing guitars today. 

Korean guitars are _much_ nicer than they used to be, and they're only getting better. There's even a Korean boutique builder making $2k+ vintage Fender clones, like any number of small builders in the US. Eventually, MiK could be considered as good as MiJ is today. Also, just like some import lines that used to be made in Japan moved their production to Korea when prices increased, some lines that used to be made in Korea have already moved on to China, Indonesia, and Vietnam to save on costs. It's just not the budget option it once was. It's more the "I want to save money, but I still want guitars that aren't shit" option.

That said, there are still holdouts with the old "Japanese guitars = shit" mentality who will only play American guitars, so I realize my rambling about the increase in quality of Korean guitars will sometimes fall on deaf ears. I'm bored, though, and the topic is a pet peeve of mine, so ramble I will .


----------



## ZERO1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKz_z8fB03I&x-yt-cl=84924572&x-yt-ts=1422411861
Ugh have no idea how to embed, but a new wylde audio video is up.


----------



## GraemeH

ZERO1 said:


> http://https://www.youtube.com/watc...24572&list=PLHG07N1YNj6e2y3E-oW4pglxNhIHNgJdT
> Ugh have no idea how to embed, but a new wylde audio video is up.



Thankfully the link was broken, I didn't have to listen to him randomly spamming pentatonics.

Unfortunately, I was able to determine the correct URL by extracting the video code from the URL and ended up hearing it anyway.


----------



## ZERO1

GraemeH said:


> Thankfully the link was broken, I didn't have to listen to him randomly spamming pentatonics.
> 
> Unfortunately, I was able to determine the correct URL by extracting the video code from the URL and ended up hearing it anyway.



Thanks for the fix. No idea why it came out as broken. I think he really is passionate about his new line. Not fan of his music, but I think he is doing this out of passion and is not half assing. Btw I saw on another forum that linked to a instagram picture that had his wife commenting on the line. One thing she said those are not the only guitar models. More will be set to come. Another thing she mentioned was that there was going to be a U.S.A line. I will try to see if I can find said link.


----------



## ZERO1

Frequently Asked Questions about Gear : wyldeaudio
There found it.


----------



## Sunlit Omega

I like the looks of that V. If it turns out to be a decent player I might have to pick one up.


----------



## Zado

His he trying to show his respect for Gibson by introducing a USA made series which could represent a potential competitor to Gibson itself? I can agree that the design we've seen so far could hardly be competitive,but for ZW fans...


----------



## ridner

sucks he says the amps arent based off his Marshall sig. that was the one thing I was kind of hoping for


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ridner said:


> sucks he says the amps arent based off his Marshall sig. that was the one thing I was kind of hoping for



He might be saying that for legal reasons.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aren't his Marshall sigs just 6550-loaded JCM's, though?


----------



## jamesfarrell

Well 11 pages. I think based on this thread, Zakk should hang it up as far as owner of a guitar and amp brand. 

What most folks don't understand is that for most of us finicky pricks, you need to have good QC. You need to go over to China in person with a bunch of the lemons they produced and tell them that it's unacceptable. 

I don't know if his stuff is made in China, but based on the coupe detailed pics I've seen, I would not accept an instrument like that, unless it was $149.00


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aren't his Marshall sigs just 6550-loaded JCM's, though?



I believe so. Something to do with the one he used being imported to America and they couldn't get a steady source of EL34s or something like that?


----------



## manu80

Can you guys get over the fact they're just prototypes so far? I don't like what I see from him in terms of design (except maybe the V) but let's give him a chance as for the real release ! they speak about 3rd quarter of 2015 at best or 2016 so they got time for quality control...it's not like they hit the market tomorrow....
And they'll be made in S korea so, that's pretty good sign to me.
But speaking of US models, are we talking also about Schecter USA ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I believe so. Something to do with the one he used being imported to America and they couldn't get a steady source of EL34s or something like that?



I believe the JCM800ZW's were very, very similar to the original run of USA JCM800. I've heard mixed reasons why they used 6550s. Either because the EL34s made at the time were more fragile than usual and 6550s were a lot stronger for shipping, or that there was a shortage of EL34's. I know that's why JCM900s were shipped with 5881s instead of EL34s, even though the 900's were biased and set up for EL34s. 

Could be bullshit, I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Also don't quote me, but I think I've heard that they were first shipped without tubes from to UK to USA (because they'd break during shipping) and since it was easier to get 6550 once they were in america, they used that for a while.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jamesfarrell said:


> Well 11 pages. I think based on this thread, Zakk should hang it up as far as owner of a guitar and amp brand.
> 
> What most folks don't understand is that for most of us finicky pricks, you need to have good QC. You need to go over to China in person with a bunch of the lemons they produced and tell them that it's unacceptable.
> 
> I don't know if his stuff is made in China, but based on the coupe detailed pics I've seen, I would not accept an instrument like that, unless it was $149.00



Implying that us picky assholes represent even 1% of the guitar buying public.


----------



## lemeker

I have never liked the SG/V design to begin with. So those do not interest me at all. The V and Les Paul, some tweaking aside, have some potential. 

Seems like he wants to follow in Eddies footsteps.


----------



## Renkenstein

Meh. 

I really used to dig Zakk in Ozzy, Pride and Glory, and the first BLS album. Pride and Glory and Book of Shadows are still huge favorites of mine. I even made a bulls-eye pickguard for a Strat I used to own. When he started regurgitating the same album over and over in BLS, he lost me.

So as a former fan, I can say he's officially jumped the shark from a design perspective. There isn't one of those guitars that flow organically. They look like Gibsons with tumors. That being said, S Korea makes a damn good guitar, and these are probably one-off prototypes that their machines were not set up for, so the quality is sketchy around key areas(read: binding in that neck joint). So I think they'll be well made tumor ridden Gibsons.

Amps? Bring em on. I'd love a budget JCM800 copy, and I think that's a spectacular idea that, provided the quality is there, could really do well. That said, I hope they're not made in China because I had a brief experience with Madison amps(Chinese circuit boards) and that thing was riddled with cheap components and problems. 

So all in all, I'm about 50-50 on Mr Wylde's new endeavors.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

lemeker said:


> Seems like he wants to follow in Eddies footsteps.



I think it's a natural progression. 

Zakk's made a fortune off of both his music and merchandising, why not combine it and really rake in the $$$.


----------



## Andromalia

Because he looks as talented at guitar design as Dimebag. Both are awesome guitar players, but what they designed... EVH is still one step ahead in this regard.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

You know, there is a chance that he didn't really design these from the ground up. Something tells me Schecter, who has also made some butt ugly guitars, had quite the hand in making these. 

That said, I still don't see why these are getting so much hate. I mean, nothing I'd buy right off the bat, but I've seen MUCH uglier by brands that get a lot more jock around these parts. 











Just saying.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I don't really hate the designs too much with the exception of that weird bat thing. The LP has been done to death, and while his take is a little cheesy it's not terribly so and fairly unique. The V is actually pretty cool in my opinion, and that's even including the blocky neck joint. It may be big and square, but strats were always really easy to play to me. Upper fret access was never nearly as difficult as some other things out there even with smooth transitions. When I think "ugly," I think the reverse explorer or a great many guitars from Dean. The Cadillac is high up there on the fug-o-meter. Certainly these guitars will be a step down from his top tier USA made things, but .... it. If they're made well and play well I see nothing wrong with using them. I've played many Korean guitars that rival what you can get out of USA.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've seen MUCH uglier by brands that get a lot more jock around these parts.



YES. The Atlantean is so awful.

...it's nice being able to say that without having to worry about neg rep .


----------



## Duraesu

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think it's a natural progression.
> 
> Zakk's made a fortune off of both his music and merchandising, why not combine it and really rake in the $$$.




Lets not even compare... Zakk will never be like EVH. EVH is a real icon, made history with his guitar playing and its a huge reference in the Rock/Metal world. And... he has the FMIC group backing him up on his brand.

Zakk Wylde has his thing, everyone recognizes his look and all... but c'mon, he will never be EVH big.


----------



## manu80

I see your point and agree with it but to me, not the same era, not the same audience or style. 
Some kids / tennagers don't care about evh and his irtuosity, some lie zakk's attitude better. Different generations....


----------



## Louis Cypher

They aren't my cuppa tea at all but you know fair play to Zakk let him try if the QC is shocking or the guitars are pants then they won't sell. End of, regardless of his fan base. If it really hits him personally in the pocket then he'll quit it soon enough, but fair play for trying. Lynch is & EVH brand of course, tho both of them are backed by ESP & Fender respectively.... so why no Zakk


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know, there is a chance that he didn't really design these from the ground up. Something tells me Schecter, who has also made some butt ugly guitars, had quite the hand in making these.


That's quite possible but I wouldn't really see the point to go from guitars designed by Gibson to Guitars designed by Schecter. If he doesn't want to do designs himself then what's the gain in just switching brands ?



> That said, I still don't see why these are getting so much hate. I mean, nothing I'd buy right off the bat, but I've seen MUCH uglier by brands that get a lot more jock around these parts.



Well, the shapes you refer to are original designs, the Wylde guitars just look like Gibsons with weird mods aiming to bypass trademarks. And for the record I actually like the splittail. Nothing I would buy for practical reasons but it does look good on stage.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

They may be just rehashed designs, but those designs sell. I checked the comment sections on these guitars and there are just as many people there praising him as there are people complaining here. People around here tend to be in to higher end nice gear. The amount of people with multiple $6k guitars on order has me not surprised that they're none too thrilled about Asian made beaters. I think he'll do pretty well considering the market for affordable gear with big names attached is pretty good. These aren't for me, but they are for plenty of other people I'm sure.


----------



## Thorerges

Andromalia said:


> Because he looks as talented at guitar design as Dimebag. Both are awesome guitar players, but what they designed... EVH is still one step ahead in this regard.



I thought dimebags designs were pretty cool actually. And I am normally a strat player.


----------



## Edika

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I do remember last year when Zakk hung out at the Schecter guitar booth...
> 
> Goddamn that actually makes sense.
> 
> And the amps remind me of the Hellraiser amps.
> 
> EDIT: The stamp says "SGR." Most definitely being built by Schecter.



And they couldn't show him how a set neck all access joint is done?

Cheap shot aside not really a fan of what I've seen so far. If these are prototypes and there will be more improvements on the end models then maybe they'll be interesting. As I mentioned the V, terrible neck joint aside, looks quite tempting. The LP needs to loose that growth on the lower horn as it seems really unhealthy. If he finds another way to make it more distinguishable then it will be a fairly decent LP style guitar. The split V/SG, well you have to be in to these kind of guitars. Unless they're really cheap to justify a cut of the SG wings and a refinish.
The amps might be worth it depending of how they sound. Like if someone tests them turned up and without the amounts of reverb and delay he was using. I mean you can hear the strings louder than the amp itself!


----------



## SDMFVan

Apparently he's working on this with Blasko, so I'd say that confirms Schecter's involvement. 

Zakk Wylde Introduces Wylde Audio | I Heart Guitar


----------



## Zado

I feel ashamed for being intrigued by that V model.If it wasn't for the buttugly neckjoint,I could believe that somewhere,in a parallel dimension,there's another me now saving money to purchase one.

Damn other me.


----------



## stevexc

Zado said:


> I feel ashamed for being intrigued by that V model.If it wasn't for the buttugly neckjoint,I could believe that somewhere,in a parallel dimension,there's another me now saving money to purchase one.
> 
> Damn other me.



You're allowed to go against the hivemind  Give in to your guilty pleasures!

I mean, Zakk Wylde did, and he seems to be doing alright for himself... especially compared to, well, everyone on SSO


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Zado said:


> I feel ashamed for being intrigued by that V model.If it wasn't for the buttugly neckjoint,I could believe that somewhere,in a parallel dimension,there's another me now saving money to purchase one.
> 
> Damn other me.



In all fairness, that buttugly neck joint isn't like that in said alternate dimension.


----------



## manu80

Well maybe gibson didn't want to change anything or try new guitars.... What new stuff has gibson brought the last few year ?








First one who says the moderne of doom gets kicked...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

manu80 said:


> Well maybe gibson didn't want to change anything or try new guitars.... What new stuff has gibson brought the last few year ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First one who says the moderne of doom gets kicked...



Moderne o... hey what you hit me for!?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

_velkan said:


> Lets not even compare... Zakk will never be like EVH. EVH is a real icon, made history with his guitar playing and its a huge reference in the Rock/Metal world. And... he has the FMIC group backing him up on his brand.
> 
> Zakk Wylde has his thing, everyone recognizes his look and all... but c'mon, he will never be EVH big.



You're reading far too into it. 

Eddie was a musician who turned his name (his initials rather) into powerful branding. 

Zakk here is trying to do the exact same. Parlay the cred he already has into a brand, in this case Wylde Audio. 



Andromalia said:


> That's quite possible but I wouldn't really see the point to go from guitars designed by Gibson to Guitars designed by Schecter. If he doesn't want to do designs himself then what's the gain in just switching brands ?



Money. See the whole branding thing above. 

Do you think Gibson would let him become "Wylde Audio" and forgo the Gibson branding? Not at all. Schecter is much more open minded. 



> Well, the shapes you refer to are original designs, the Wylde guitars just look like Gibsons with weird mods aiming to bypass trademarks. And for the record I actually like the splittail. Nothing I would buy for practical reasons but it does look good on stage.



I'll give you the Varberg, for the most part, but you can't tell me the Atlantean is not just your typical just-make-the-horn-bigger Super Strat taken to, in my opinion, comical proportions.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

MaxOfMetal said:


>


I think these look really good, in a nonstandard way.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

All_¥our_Bass;4289551 said:


> I think these look really good, in a nonstandard way.



Which I'm sure plenty folks feel for the guitars in this thread. 

Jeez, I never thought I'd have to defend Schecters on here.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

If you can defend that black guitar with gigantism of the upper horn, you have no business ragging on an LP with a couple of small growths. At least when it comes to looks.


----------



## MoshJosh

Unrelated to OP but the Varberg is definitely my favorite Strandberg design


----------



## sniperfreak223

*sad confession* I hate the split-tail or whatever they call it these days, but I love the Kerry King Beast V shape for some reason


----------



## manu80

I kinda like the sv. Still it looks small/thin to me
He says they wanna sell online, why not guess it may be complicated for european but let's wait and see


----------



## ridner

not surprised they are doing the direct sales thing. I have not lost all hope in this product line, I await more info.


----------



## sevenstringj

MaxOfMetal said:


> Do you think Gibson would let him become "Wylde Audio" and forgo the Gibson branding? Not at all. Schecter is much more open minded.



Schecter is more "open minded" because these are mutilated Gibson designs, not mutilated Schecter designs. If he went to Schecter like "hey dudes, can we put a _VIKING HORN O' DOOM_ rofl on a Tempest and slap my brand on it?" they'd have politely declined.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Chokey Chicken said:


> If you can defend that black guitar with gigantism of the upper horn, you have no business ragging on an LP with a couple of small growths. At least when it comes to looks.


I didn't rag on the LP (or any of his designs) specifically, I meant to criticise his designs in a more general sense-some are fine or even good, but most aren't, and many are ugly or at least off-putting.


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> Do you think Gibson would let him become "Wylde Audio" and forgo the Gibson branding? Not at all. Schecter is much more open minded.



My money is still on the "No way we'll have our logo on this" answer. 
If Zakk is indeed one of their biggest money makers, there is basically no reason not to sell more stuff branded by him. I think you can have a whole ZW rig *and* stage clothes. They did very dubious guitars for him even if the coffin thing is an epi, but "defacing" the iconic LP was likely something Gibson wouldn't do anyway.


----------



## CaptainD00M

I kind of thought this thread might run out of steam, but it would appear I was wrong anyway I just want to post this from ZW's twitter and preface it with the question 'Why circumcisions?'



> WYLDE AUDIO MASTER 100 STACK O' DOOM!Great For Throwing Down at High School Proms & Circumcision [email protected]



WTF?!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CaptainD00M said:


> I kind of thought this thread might run out of steam, but it would appear I was wrong anyway I just want to post this from ZW's twitter and preface it with the question 'Why circumcisions?'
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?!



He's makes lots of dick jokes. Plus I'm pretty sure he's made jokes about hanukkah and bar/bat mitzvahs.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Spaced Out Ace said:


> He's makes lots of dick jokes. Plus I'm pretty sure he's made jokes about hanukkah and bar/bat mitzvahs.



I read it and had flash backs to the discussion of Brent Hinds in his Epiphone sig thread here.

Meh I guess thats not so surprising he would make low brow jokes, he is going for the 'working mans' metal crowd, thing.

Its not my cup of tea. 
Nuff said.


----------



## Danukenator

Is there any indication as to where these are going to be made? I've heard both Korea and China.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Didn't one of the headstocks say Korea in a picture some pages back?


----------



## CaptainD00M

Danukenator said:


> Is there any indication as to where these are going to be made? I've heard both Korea and China.



The headstock stamps are clearly the same factory as Schecters South Korean offerings. IIRC they say South Korea. see page 6 or something around there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup, one of the posted models had the same serial number stamp as Schecter's SK stuff.






Not the Wylde guitar obviously, but that's the stamp it had.


----------



## Belesevarius

The V looked pretty cool until I saw where the switch was. Who decided to put a switch right where you arm would rest while sitting down or even standing up?


----------



## Miek

Belesevarius said:


> The V looked pretty cool until I saw where the switch was. Who decided to put a switch right where you arm would rest while sitting down or even standing up?



It's a tribute to Randy Rhoades' old V


----------



## ZERO1

Zakk Wylde Talks To Backstage Axxess About Wylde Audio (Video) - Blabbermouth.net
New video and a bit more info. If anyone is interested


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bump. He's living up to his word. He's using the Wylde Audio guitars, as well as his Gibbys, on the Unblackened tour.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?t=154&v=vm-bcTHjlQg


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Does Unblackened equate to "lazy old fart sits on a ....ing chair"? His abilities are still in tip top shape. That bloodclot was a blessing in disguise because before that, his live work was getting spotty.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Another video. He talks about the stuff at 2:40 and you get to hear some of the amp in parts of the video. They're working on acoustics right now.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Another video. He talks about the stuff at 2:40 and you get to hear some of the amp in parts of the video. They're working on acoustics right now.




Shouldn't they work on releasing one thing before they move on to work on fifteen other products?


----------



## Zado




----------



## Mprinsje

Zado said:


>



Hot damn that's ugly


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Is it for real? Where does one find up to date wylde audio stuff? I hate to say it, but some of it has grown on me. I mean, I won't buy any of it, but I'm not so violently repulsed by it.

edit: that double neck still qualifies as fugly to me.


----------



## cubix

Les Paul is surely turning over in his grave...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> The Behemoth


----------



## MoshJosh

the whole "steal a famous Gibson shape and add an ugly as f*ck wispy horn" thing was cool the first couple times, but your starting to push it!!!


----------



## Zado

The guy uses them for real on stage tho


----------



## drpepper

that's actually a pretty cool V, some of the guitars are pretty fugly though, but at least a cool concept.. designed to look like the weapons of greek gods. i'd say the V is the only one that succeeds in being cool/original instead of just cheesy/lame though


----------



## Señor Voorhees

That v is pretty cool. I seem to recall the heel being a ....ing mess though. Not really feeling the post it note inlays though.


----------



## jamesfarrell

Mprinsje said:


> Hot damn that's ugly



WERD. All his guitars are ugly.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Just watched the video from a page back...honestly, whilst not all of these shapes are to my taste, I respect Zakk for making this move. It sounds like he's trying to eventually transition into a business role in the industry, and in the short-term cut out the middleman when it comes to manufacturing gear. At first I thought this was just an EVH-style rebranding of guitars and amps, but in the video he made it clear that they're looking at making speakers, tubes, strings...the whole gamut, really. Obviously there's still someone else fulfilling the manufacturing role (a Schecter affiliate, it looks like?), but the Wylde line doesn't seem to be yoked to a parent company in the same way EVH is to FMC, for example. In other words, this does seem like an earnest attempt to start a new company. 

That said, I have no idea how he's going to stay afloat doing this. The guitars are alright, but I can't see them selling like hotcakes. There's no way any of the products shown so far are going to be the next "Beats by Dre" of the guitar world. And maybe they don't have to be, but Jesus Christ, one step at a time! It's hard enough taking on Fender, Gibson, etc. on the guitar front, I don't see the need to fight for market share with Celestion and others at the same time.


----------



## marcwormjim

Disposable income determines how public your hobbies are from the outset. We don't know how much of the costs to get this off the ground has come from investors wanting to make him a brand, and how much of it is out of his pocket, for the sake of touring less in the future. Anything behind the scenes could result in this brand not existing, two years from now.


----------



## RevDrucifer

I like that double neck more than I do SG double necks, I ....ing hate SG's. Some guitars I've gotten over, Rickenbacker's, for example...but I've hated SG's for 21 years.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

marcwormjim said:


> Disposable income determines how public your hobbies are from the outset. We don't know how much of the costs to get this off the ground has come from investors wanting to make him a brand, and how much of it is out of his pocket, for the sake of touring less in the future. Anything behind the scenes could result in this brand not existing, two years from now.



True, but I should clarify that when I say "I have no idea how he's going to stay afloat," I don't mean this company will personally bankrupt Zakk. I'm more asking how the brand will keep its proverbial head above water when they seem to be jumping off the deep end when it comes to development costs and establishing a market share.

Anyway, I shouldn't be an armchair accountant. I guess we'll see how this pans out, and I wish Zakk all the best. Still, from a layman's perspective it looks like Zakk's company might be biting off more than it can chew.


----------



## A-Branger

RevDrucifer said:


> I like that double neck more than I do SG double necks, I ....ing hate SG's. Some guitars I've gotten over, Rickenbacker's, for example...but I've hated SG's for 21 years.



agree. I dont mind it at all

Even imaging that "SG" as a single guitar and not double neck it looks kinda cool. The "Zack W, new horn" actually looks pretty cool in this shape and it works fine, it gives a nice new look. Not as the weird contraption he did with that awful shape horn on the LP. 


having say that...... the inlays still are too small,


----------



## manu80

Well on him that v looks good
The whole concept is fine on the picture but me in my living room playing with that... Not that much !
The v are the only one i like. that headstock
The LP rip off no thank you


----------



## electriceye

Mprinsje said:


> Hot damn that's ugly



You're being way too kind. It's f*cking hideous, just like the rest of the garbage he's putting out.


----------



## Metal Mortician

I second that the V in the above shot does look cool. The paul shape however... eh.

I'm surprised he hasn't ditched EMG and gotoh for the pickups and hardware and made his own proprietary versions.


----------



## manu80

Well he can have them made like the gfs or axetec pu's.
Branded Wylde they'll surely sound better. The power of branding and signature can give you a better sound.
Still the v on the pic is attracting to me... That's not good


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metal Mortician said:


> I second that the V in the above shot does look cool. The paul shape however... eh.
> 
> I'm surprised he hasn't ditched EMG and gotoh for the pickups and hardware and made his own proprietary versions.



I think he said he wanted to stick with EMG. He probably stuck with them since Schecter could source them for cheap.


----------



## Andromalia

Zado said:


> The guy uses them for real on stage tho



Doesn't really mean anything. A good tech can make a plywood plank playable for a few hours provided the tuning pegs, nut and bridge are ok. you can be sure ZW live guitars get a bit more attention in the domain of fret dressing and setup than [insertshopnamehere] wallhangers.
Wood stability isn't really an issue as you can pretty much if needed hand it out to the tech for setup before every gig. That's something that is not really relevant for rock stars while being very relevant to potential buyers of MII/MIC guitars.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Andromalia said:


> That's something that is not really relevant for rock stars while being very relevant to potential buyers of MII/MIC guitars.



Aren't these MIK?


----------



## manu80

he can also play on a custom shop version..


----------



## Chokey Chicken

There is no wylde audio custom shop. Believe it or not, foreign made guitars just don't function terribly differently from six thousand dollar customs. I own several high end instruments, and none of them plays drastically differently than a budget guitar that's set up well. I'm sure they're stock, but properly set up. Its really not that out of the ordinary or strange, especially if you consider the amount of local bands that only have the option of low tier guitars and still sound good.


----------



## manu80

I meant one made by a luthier to his specs while waiting his series go in production.Also this one :
I hate this "let's make all the tweaks we can on thos shape, like horns, spike, melted ends..." Still the headstock i really dig http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/539223temp.jpg


----------



## 693

I don't like V's, but that ones is the best looking one I have seen.


----------



## A-Branger

not bad, again pretty suttle, and waaaaaaaay far better than the stupid horn on the LP



not enough wood on that fretboard tho


----------



## xzacx

I don't like the graphic, but I like the overall shape of that V a lot.


----------



## InHiding

I read a few lines of Zakk's book in a book store, but had to lay it down due the awful/childish language. I also remember seeing some of his "instructional" videos some time ago. New videos with abysmal picture and sound quality consisting of him noodling like crazy. I guess they are jokes, but I think failed ones. 

These horrible designs are not really a huge surprise. I think he has fried something in his head. Still like some of his songs quite a lot and he seems like a relatively laid back dude.


----------



## ZXIIIT

manu80 said:


> I meant one made by a luthier to his specs while waiting his series go in production.Also this one :
> I hate this "let's make all the tweaks we can on thos shape, like horns, spike, melted ends..." Still the headstock i really dig http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/539223temp.jpg



Best way to avoid Gibson lawsuits.


----------



## Dekay82

Zombie13 said:


> Best way to avoid Gibson lawsuits.


Ew, nevermore.


----------



## Metal Mortician

Looks like something from ESP Japan.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Metal Mortician said:


> Looks like something from ESP Japan.



Shots fired


----------



## axl12

The Raven guitar has a Tim Burton influence to it. Plus this guy wrote some amazing riffs for Ozzy, interesting to read so much hate for Zakk these days. Kick a dog when he's down?


----------



## downburst82

^is Zack Wylde down? 

I dont think anyone has been getting personal or anything really...but ugly guitars are ugly guitars.


----------



## Dekay82

axl12 said:


> The Raven guitar has a Tim Burton influence to it. Plus this guy wrote some amazing riffs for Ozzy, interesting to read so much hate for Zakk these days. Kick a dog when he's down?


 
Yeah, but they don't look like Beetlejuice or Edward Scissorhands Tim Burton, rather Willy Wonka Alice in Wonderland Tim Burton.

And the hate is not for Zakk himself- just his ugly guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

downburst82 said:


> ^is Zack Wylde down?
> 
> I dont think anyone has been getting personal or anything really...but ugly guitars are ugly guitars.



Exactly. 

Although Zakk Wylde since 2004 has been a pretty bad songwriter and has gotten lazy with his playing.


----------



## Loomer

They look like butts. 

Stinky, stinky butts.


----------



## SeditiousDissent

Metal Mortician said:


> Looks like something from ESP Japan.



Sorta...







I'm sure I could have found more, but I'm not in the mood to click through 75 artist pages.


----------



## BornToLooze

Metal Mortician said:


> Looks like something from ESP Japan.



Please for the love of God, tell me Zakk Wylde isn't fixing to go visual kei.


----------



## Edika

I think that the Explorer type guitar, aka the Raven, looks quite nice (ducks for cover!).


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Seriously, put a different headstock on that Raven and it'd _definitely_ look like something from ESP Japan, or something from that line Ibanez did with the Glaive in it.


----------



## Mprinsje

BornToLooze said:


> Please for the love of God, tell me Zakk Wylde isn't fixing to go visual kei.



Omg please let this happen


----------



## stevexc

Looking at these designs, Zakk REALLY should have gone with a beveled RG.

But seriously, a lot of these designs are miles ahead of some of the SSO flavour-of-the-month builders.

I mean, so far the "Explorer" looks pretty good. The "Flying V" is actually pretty badass. The "Doubleneck SG" looks pretty cool. Even the "Les Paul" (which I gave up finding a clear photo of) looks pretty cool - yeah, it looks like the _one Minarik that doesn't look worse than anything Zakk Wylde could ever hope to come up with_... but it doesn't look bad. None of them are designs that quite speak to me personally, but they're nowhere near as bad as, say, anything Skervesen has ever done.

The ONLY one I've seen that I actually dislike is the Split-Tail. But I've never liked that design, even the original Gibson one.

I'm also not a big fan of the finishes, but that's nbd.

Seriously, though. You will ALL deny it flat out... but if this was Misha's brand, or Keith Merrow's, or Wes Hauch's, or someone else like that you all would eat this sh_i_t up like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

stevexc said:


> Seriously, though. You will ALL deny it flat out... but if this was Misha's brand, or Keith Merrow's, or Wes Hauch's, or someone else like that you all would eat this sh_i_t up like there's no tomorrow.








Skerversons are ugly, and these are just as ugly.


----------



## Zado

> Seriously, though. You will ALL deny it flat out... but if this was Misha's brand, or Keith Merrow's, or Wes Hauch's, or someone else like that you all would eat this .... up like there's no tomorrow.


Mmm no  also Wes signature already showed dissatisfaction along the web,even if it's just prototype


----------



## IShallCallDownTheThunder

Wylde Audio looks like an alternate history of the world where Les Paul and Ted McCarty were juggalos.


----------



## sylcfh

I'm more interested in the amps.


----------



## TankJon666

who'd have thought guitarists involved themselves with snobbery...


----------



## BlueGrot

Zakk Wylde is the king of bad taste. Hopefully he'll stop butchering Black Sabbath riffs soon, so I won't have to care about him any more.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I really have seen far worse than these 

I wouldn't buy one but I don't hate them. The V in particular is cool. The SG/V thing works pretty well, and the LP reminds me of Minarik.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Hideous guitars ughh. Wouldn't buy one but hey he can do his thing and he has fans that will buy his stuff. So good for him


----------



## Zado

WORLD-WIDE DISTRIBUTION DEAL WITH ZAKK WYLDE AND WYLDE AUDIO - Schecter Guitars


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

BornToLooze said:


> Please for the love of God, tell me Zakk Wylde isn't fixing to go visual kei.


 
I have always feared that this would happen, causing the internet to morph into Skynet in an attempt to defend itself against the bizarre paradox of terrible and awesome that would ensue.


----------



## austink

Zado said:


> WORLD-WIDE DISTRIBUTION DEAL WITH ZAKK WYLDE AND WYLDE AUDIO - Schecter Guitars



Safe to assume the guitars will also be produced in that Korean factory? 

For some reason, in seeing all of the prototypes etc. I had the impression that if I were to pick one up, the neck would feel like all the grimy, thick schecter necks that I used to see at guitar center when in high school


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Not sure when you last played a schecter, but their necks aren't nearly as fat and baseball bat thick as they once were. They have some stupid thin necks too. We all kind of knew they were just going to sort of be re-branded Schecters since a while ago they had pics of the back of the headstock where they had what was essentially a Schecter serial. 

At least that means they'll probably be decent playing guitars since Schecters are some of my favorite production guitars. Can't say it makes me any more interested in picking one up though.


----------



## gunch

There's a chance for the amps to be pretty good, right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

austink said:


> the neck would feel like all the grimy, thick schecter necks that I used to see at guitar center when in high school



Didn't take that long for that accusation to come up.  Take it you haven't played a Banshee, Hellraiser Hybrid, a recent Jeff Loomis sig, Blackjack SLS, or Keith Merrow sig?

I'm almost positive it's going to be a Gibson profile, since Zakk is designing pretty much everything on this guitar. 

Still doesn't excuse how ugly as .... they look.  The V is the only tolerable shape.

I'm really only interested in the amps. I'd imagine the reason Schecter shuttered their Hellraiser/Hellwin amps is so they can start doing the Wylde amps full-time.



silverabyss said:


> There's a chance for the amps to be pretty good, right?









From what I can tell, their Chinese-made amps were really solidly made, but the tone wasn't the best. I believe the dude from A7X had a hand in designing those amps, though. I'm hoping these are just 6550-loaded JCM800s with more gain, and not something tweaked to sound like Zakk's modern tone.


----------



## Zado

Anything cheap and JCM800 inspired will be 

Oh btw


You wanted fret access? You fools!


















You wanted a switch in the same universe as you? Fools!


----------



## A-Branger

hey that can come handy

you can hit it with your elbow while still playing, so no more stopping half way to reach a toggle, just tap it with your elbow while you shred away


----------



## sezna

Zado said:


> You wanted a switch in the same universe as you? Fools!



The curve on the bottom of that v (the part on his leg) just looks...odd.


----------



## asher

The shapes are still whack, but I'm actually really digging most of those finishes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zakk actually has awesome taste in finishes. I love his red/ivory bullseye, the pelham blue bullseye, and especially love the mirror bullseye. 






The funny thing about the mirror is that it's a super ghetto job. He just used mylar and made the bullseye pattern.


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

Ugly, terrible creations that shouldn't exist in my humble non-zakk wylde fan opinion.


----------



## Hollowway

Holy crap, the neck heel on the LP style guitars starts just past the 13th fret. Good lord.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

I still can't get past those giant cinder-block inlays. the tops on the LPs are cool though and I actually like the evil looking black V. Just.....the blocks man the blocks!!


----------



## Andromalia

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Zakk actually has awesome taste in finishes. I love his red/ivory bullseye, the pelham blue bullseye, and especially love the mirror bullseye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing about the mirror is that it's a super ghetto job. He just used mylar and made the bullseye pattern.



Nothing can beat that one: 






I nearly bought an ESP replica from it back then when I lived in Japan (Make that 1995) but it would have broken the bank so I didn't.


----------



## electriceye

silverabyss said:


> There's a chance for the amps to be pretty good, right?



Who knows? I feel the same way about his guitars, but I really don't get why Zakk feels he needs to offer his own line of amps, which will essentially sound like hot-rodded Marshalls - but made in Asia with crappier parts and will look stupid. Just like the boutique pedal market, the amp market is pretty much saturated.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm just happy we're getting a JCM800-style amp (IF it is one) that'll finally be budget friendly.  Marshall has yet to do that, even though they'd sell a ....ton of them.


----------



## 77zark77

Zado said:


> You wanted a switch in the same universe as you? Fools!



At last ! the guitars for ambidextrous people !


----------



## austink

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Didn't take that long for that accusation to come up.  Take it you haven't played a Banshee, Hellraiser Hybrid, a recent Jeff Loomis sig, Blackjack SLS, or Keith Merrow sig?



No I have not. I have been looking for a KM model to pop up locally to give it a try.


----------



## Hollowway

electriceye said:


> the amp market is pretty much saturated.



I see what you did there!


----------



## n4t

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Zakk actually has awesome taste in finishes.



No. No he does not. 

If someone found that tape-job bullseye on ebay we'd have a thread up laughing at it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

n4t said:


> No. No he does not.



Nah, it's just you who has bad taste. 






If you don't think this looks cool, then you need to get your head checked. 

I still think Zakk has good ideas when it comes to finishes, but sucks when it comes to designing guitars.

Also, before you start laughing at taped-up guitars... Matthias Jab's original Explorer, a pretty damn iconic guitar, doesn't have painted stripes. It's gaffer tape.


----------



## pahulkster

I don't know how I never noticed him doing a top wrap on his LPs.


----------



## Zado

Random amp pics


----------



## Bdtunn

I like the white little practice amp he's used in demos.
Looks classy like my wife might let me keep it in the front room haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup, control scheme is in line with a JCM800, albeit with only one input. 

Now lets hope it sounds like one.

And isn't expensive like one.


----------



## DeepSixed

sezna said:


> The curve on the bottom of that v (the part on his leg) just looks...odd.



It's actually a Moderne. Seems like all of his Wylde guitars are variations of his existing signature instuments.


----------



## Fathand

I still sorta like that weird drinking horn equipped LP shape. Can't beat his iconic original, though. 

Teaming up with Schecter = Imports from WMI and the US models from their custom shop?


----------



## sylcfh

If those circuits are close enough, I'm going to to mod the crap out of one.


----------



## Zado

sylcfh said:


> If those circuits are close enough, I'm going to to mod the crap out of one.



It's probably gonna be a pcb insteaad of a PTP circuit 

Just to give a reminder btw


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

PTP vs PCB won't make a difference. Even Marshall admits this.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> PTP vs PCB won't make a difference. Even Marshall admits this.



Sure, but it's way harder to mod a pcb made circuit


----------



## dr_game0ver

PCB is faster and cheaper to make, PTP is more expensive, more reliable, easier to fix...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I thoght we were just talking tone-wise.  I've seen people who think an old 2203 sounds better than a newer 2203X/2203KK because of the PTP wiring.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I thoght we were just talking tone-wise.  I've seen people who think an old 2203 sounds better than a newer 2203X/2203KK because of the PTP wiring.



Ehw that's an old story, but no doubt PTP has some advantages over PCB, mainy reliability and mod options (which are always welcome in the marshall world )


----------



## Zado




----------



## A-Branger

with the flat top design this weird shape fits way better. For the arch top no way.

that horn man...... just nop.

good to see a design without the bullseye



usually I dont like LP shapes with a flat top, but for some reason in here it doesnt bothers me. Maybe he is into something there


----------



## 693

My brother sat next to me when I was watching this, and he thought the red/gold one looked really good. He doesen't play any instruments, but I have to agree that the swirl looks cool.


----------



## Fathand

I'm starting to think there is a global, bevel-related conspiracy going on.


----------



## mniel8195

garbage


----------



## marcwormjim

In a year or two, chronically-insecure guitarists will, rather than working to improve their own sounds and technique, be spamming electronics threads with assertions that tone is in the bevel, with other contrarians condescendingly "pointing out" that tone is in the *hands doing the bevel.* And sevenstring.org will be the echochamber from which these attitudes propagate across the youtube comment-sections of videos demoing how one specific component of a guitar signal-path sounds with twenty other effects on at the time time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man, the pelham blue and black/gold have amazing looking finishes... The shape just ruins the guitars, though.


----------



## TedintheShed

Curious about the amps, but the guitars look like something out of a Salvador Dali.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, about the bevels...

ESP beat Zakk by 2 decades.


----------



## Bdtunn

Under threat of catching heat here haha
I kinda like the black one, minus the lower horn of course.


----------



## Miek

It's a cool finish, it's just the body design that's a little too much.


----------



## runbirdman

I think I could actually deal with the squiggly horn if it wasn't for the weird tail. Neat finishes though. It's cool to see brands incorporate two colors in a non- sunburst. You see it relatively often but I always associate it with imported extreme shapes.


----------



## DeathCubeK

this look absolutely horrible.


----------



## marcwormjim

It's not about the form, but how well the reservoir-tip of the guitar functions in containing semen.


----------



## Hollowway

marcwormjim said:


> It's not about the form, but how well the reservoir-tip of the guitar functions in containing semen.



 OMG, you do realize that everyone is now going to refer to it as the reservoir tip horn?  It'll be like the cockstock. I don't know who coined that term, but I know now who coined the reservoir tip horn on these!

Sadly, I think these guitars look halfway decent except for the very thing they did to differentiate them - the reservoir tip horn and that dealy bob at the butt end. I didn't notice that before. But how are you supposed to balance your guitar when you set it down now? That thing is going to have the paint chipped off in no time.


----------



## Fathand

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, about the bevels...
> 
> ESP beat Zakk by 2 decades.



And when you think about it, isn't that type of bevel on the Chapman ML-2 too? Bevel-discount for LP shapes in the WMI-store?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nah, the ML-2 has a very, very slight carved top. The only bevel it has is in the cutaway, which is somewhat common with singlecuts.


----------



## Fathand

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, the ML-2 has a very, very slight carved top. The only bevel it has is in the cutaway, which is somewhat common with singlecuts.



I stand corrected, you are correct (went and checked).


----------



## 693

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, about the bevels...
> 
> ESP beat Zakk by 2 decades.



Anyone know what scale these old bolt on Eclipses are? Same as the modern ones?


----------



## davedeath

Should be 24.75 there's actually one on eBay right now


----------



## jamesfarrell

LOL - Still coming soon. Wants to sell guitars. No Website. Good plan Zakk

WYLDE AUDIO


----------



## Zado

The thing will maybe be fixed after NAMM, after all the mess is done.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

-*First batch will be available in mid-March and will only be available though the Wylde Audio website, until they're available through Guitar Center and MusiciansFriend in April. Internationally will be available through Schecter's dealer network.*
*-Tune-O-Matic loaded guitars will be $999, Floyd Rose versions will be available for $1099.* ugh

You can also thank Django Reinhardt for the oversized inlays. 

Also, the guitar with the huge-as-.... block neck joint was a prototype. Even he admitted you couldn't put your hand around it.


----------



## Zado

No chances to see any sold here in EU with those prices


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They also confirm in the video there will be a USA line of guitars, and some acoustics.


----------



## Hachetjoel

https://reverb.com/blog/zakk-wylde-talks-about-his-new-line-of-guitars-at-the-winter-namm-show-2016 another video about this unfortunate mishap.


----------



## FrashyFroo

Internationally will be available through Schecter's dealer network.[/I said:


> [/B]
> *-Tune-O-Matic loaded guitars will be $999, Floyd Rose versions will be available for $1099.* ugh



I'm guessing that means they'll be using the same distributor as well? They can kiss any sales in Europe goodbye then. Schecters are not an attractive option here, they're way too pricey because of the ridiculous distributor upcharge.


----------



## Blood Tempest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You can also thank Django Reinhardt for the oversized inlays.



I like the natural wood inlays on that pearl fretboard.


----------



## Zado

FrashyFroo said:


> I'm guessing that means they'll be using the same distributor as well? They can kiss any sales in Europe goodbye then. Schecters are not an attractive option here, they're way too pricey because of the ridiculous distributor upcharge


----------



## SDMFVan

According to Zakk's wife Barb (the person actually behind this whole thing) the prices will be $899 and $999.


----------



## Zado




----------



## CaptainD00M

SDMFVan said:


> According to Zakk's wife Barb (the person actually behind this whole thing) the prices will be $899 and $999.



Why does this sound familiar


OH WAIT! Sharon Osbourne.


----------



## laxu

I like those finishes, except the flamed maple one. That's really the only thing I like about them. Those huge block inlays seem to look better from further away but other than that it just plays so damn safe. I would love to see these finishes on something that marries LP-style shape with something other than the usual dual humbuckers and TOM bridge setup. Now all we got is a LP clone with a bad shape and interesting body finish.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Uhm, prices seem way high for what they are, IMHO


----------



## electriceye

So....who's gonna be the brave soul and buy one first?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^I'll start a GoFundMe so you all can pitch in for me to buy one.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

I was critical of this whole venture before, but between those 3 interviews Tone King did with Zakk and Co, I have a lot more faith in what he's doing now. It's clear that all of this is still a work in progress, and that he wants to do things 'right' and will continue to improve stuff until the guitars (and whatever else he puts out down the line) is at an acceptable level of polish. The announcement of a custom shop and high-end models down the line is also welcome news.

Sounds like the amps are off the table for the time being, and that these first three shapes are a bit of a 'test the waters' kind of thing. In other words they still don't have a solid idea on what it is they want to do. That press conference really sheds some light on how hilariously early they announced all this last year...it almost sounds like Zakk pretty much phoned up his sponsors and told them he was leaving at the same time he was on the phone with his manager, announcing the launch of his own brand the same day. That would explain why he was showing off very early prototype guitars and amps before things were even remotely finished, which probably made his team a little uneasy. And I'm sure the story about the kids in the airport was true too: I guess after signing however many Les Pauls over the years, it finally dawned on him that he'd get a bigger chunk of the money if he started selling the guitars as well. It also shows he knows his market; put out the kid's models first, then worry about the rest later. Early interest will naturally focus on his personality and reputation, so fans of his will be the first adopters. 

Anyway, I'm still not a huge fan of the shapes (except for the V), at least not as they stand right now, but I'll reserve judgment until the company progresses further. It's very clear that Zakk just jumped the gun on this announcement even though he had good intentions. However, for his brand's sake it probably would have been wiser to take these initial stumbles behind closed doors...


----------



## Zado




----------



## Vrollin

In my mind, if you asked a young child to draw some guitars, these are the designs you'll get. They know what they're trying to get at, but just falling short of nailing an old design or adding in some "cool" design aspects like a crazy pointy horn....


----------



## Dan_Vacant

If my taxes come back as nice as I hope I'll look into a melted Les Paul. and maybe switch out the pickups, or at least swap positions, I'd assume it's an 81 in the bridge and 85 in the neck stock.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

With that squiggly lower horn I just keep thinking it looks like it's doing this


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

Zado said:


>


 
Makes me think Zakk poached Minarik's head of design.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

You know, those goofy Les Pauls aren't that terrible now that real pictures are surfacing. They would never be my first choice for an LP, but I've seen much much worse.


----------



## Bdtunn

Fix that lower horn and I'm sure more would sell.
I know it's Zakks design but someone has to step in. 
Saw a matte black with a gloss black bullseye that looked actually really nice. 
But then that lower horn came into play......


----------



## Five Ten

Zado said:


>



I think this V is actually pretty attractive. I won't be buying one, but it's a nice looking guitar.


----------



## cip 123

FrashyFroo said:


> I'm guessing that means they'll be using the same distributor as well? They can kiss any sales in Europe goodbye then. Schecters are not an attractive option here, they're way too pricey because of the ridiculous distributor upcharge.



In the UK Schecter are some of the best value for money. The prices are great here. Though still don't know who'd buy one of these things...I'll take a Schecter.


----------



## A-Branger

Zado said:


>



I still cant figure it out how he can play with the toggle switch on such an awful position.

its the less ergonomic and most far away location he could found apart of putting it on the headstock lol.

Seriously how he doesnt knock it off with his elbow/arm??, specially him coming from a LP preference, its the complete opposite


EDIT, on a second though, if he plays standing up with the guitar really low and tilted up, then the togle kinda lands on a more reachable position as he only needs to let his hand down. But for the rest of ppl who doesnt play with the guitar on their knees its just stupid


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

His Karl Sandoval V apparently has the switch in a similar area, so I guess he got used to it.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Yeah, the V is pretty slick. 

Like Max said, the Les Paul shape isn't terrible, but it's such an iconic design it's hard to do much with it without it looking off. At NAMM Zakk said the lower horn was supposed to be designed after a viking horn, which is kind of a neat idea and goes with the Norse theme he's going for, but I just don't see it. The resemblance is there if you know what to look for, but it really just looks bad without context. As for the spike on the bottom, it's not hideous but definitely impractical. 

The rest of the shape pretty much looks like a Les Paul though. I wonder if they made the horn and the spike so 'flourish-y' so that they could get away with ripping of the Les Paul shape a little more. It's certainly a shape Zakk is used to, so I'm sure he didn't want to change _too much_ about it. And anyway, he claims to still be on terms with Gibson, so he gets away with more than most already, I'd assume.


----------



## jamesfarrell

LOL


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

Though common opinion is "they're ugly as ****", and for some that's partially true, I can't help but like some of them


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The only one that grew on me is the V. The Les Paul shape still looks blah, but I still dig that pelham blue bullseye/vertigo finish.


----------



## Rolanthas

Yeah V's look quite alright, actually very excited about how those turn out. Single cuts are kinda ok depending on the paint job, I really dig the matte black one despite that overkill horn. 

Schecter has a pretty big presence where I live, so chances are good that WA can be distributed through the same local dealer here. Very interested to see how all this business turns out.


----------



## craigny

I'd really like to see an assembled version of the SG type "Barbarian" model. To me that's the best looking body shape of the bunch. Zakk posted a pic of all the unfinished bodies on the table but I've seen completed versions of all of them except that model.....these are growing on me....love the finishes.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Finishes look real nice, still not crazy about any of the shapes


----------



## yurokx89

Like him, like his musis, his beard))) but think it`s a wrong way - manufacture one of the ugly guitars in the world.


----------



## Andromalia

Some of them have appeard on Thomann pages. The V is.... more expensive than a Gibson. Yup. Something tells me this is not going to work.

Wylde Audio Guitares Metal - Thomann France


----------



## CaptainD00M

That Euro Schecter distributor really molested the price on that. I mean its getting up to a 33% increase on the US price.

Agreed Andromalia, thats not going to work. Especially now seeing as I can get a USA gibson for around &#8364;800-900 new now.


----------



## manu80

Yeah korean stuff for the price of US or japanese guitars ? Come on !!!
Makes me think about vigier who imports music man and sterling model in france with crazy prices.....
Huge fail here...


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Yeah, I don't see any scenario in which this goes well, unless the prices are dropped by at least $300. I feel like these guitars only appeal to a small group of individuals even within the metal community which is already a niche market. I can't imagine a large subset of this group lining up to spend $1000 on this kind of thing


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Here's a couple posted on Schecter's FB page





...still not for me.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

And a couple more





Again, the finish on these is pretty nice looking, but the shape is still  IMO


----------



## CaptainD00M

That horrible V SG hybrid&#8230; is it called the Warhammer?

Anyway that one with the vertigo pattern but the flame maple in between. That as a finish is awesome, but that guitar is horrible. I feel sorry for Zakk as I see this bombing pretty badly here in Europe, and the more I hear I see it also bombing in the US too 

I used to love Wylde and BLS when they and I were younger, admittedly I grew up and moved on, but still have a soft spot. Anyway he really just should have stayed working with Epiphone and Gibson on getting these to happen, or done something like George Lynch with ESP, his own brand-sorta etc&#8230; Anyway its been said before.

My only hope is the amps are more accessible price wise, because a budget model lower wattage JCM800 would be great in my book. But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## manu80

The pinstripe v still looks cool at the end but hey i'd rather take the Hinds' Epi V
The matt/ gloss lp like pattern is interesting too...


----------



## Zado

Andromalia said:


> Some of them have appeard on Thomann pages. The V is.... more expensive than a Gibson. Yup. Something tells me this is not going to work.
> 
> Wylde Audio Guitares Metal - Thomann France



That's going to work for those die-hard ZW fans who were gassed by those models since day one 

Anyway crazy overpriced stuff in Europe is nothing new.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Couldn't find this thread a couple weeks ago when I first saw this, but since it's been bumped, might as well share it. 

Eric Johnson playing one of the Wylde Audio guitars, presumably Zakk's (they were on a Hendrix tour together at the time):

Eric Johnson Plays Zakk Wylde's Wylde Audio Guitar | VK

Apologies for not embedding, it appears there's no Youtube video yet. The video on Guitar World's website is also dead.


----------



## monkeysuncle

As others said, don't get the switch position on the V. 
Nothing can justify that V/SG abomination no matter who makes it ...


----------



## NSE

I don't really like the designs personally, though I don't think they're terrible. I don't see them as any worse than some of the stuff BC Rich knock up, or the Dean stuff with crazy custom image graphics. Like most, I don't mind the V so much, but I don't like the manipulations on the LP one, and I'm not one to mind when classic designs are altered. Though I do find those headstocks to be absolutely awful.

I hope it works well for him, god knows I'd love to be in a position where I could decide to do this! But I for one won't be investing in a guitar.


----------



## Fathand

Models are still ok, euro pricing not so much. Like someone said - looks like you can get a new Gibson for less then that price and that's a lot. 

...Even though the Gibson bashing that goes on around here would make you think people would rather pay a premium to get a WMI made guitar, than a US Gibson.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Fathand said:


> Like someone said - looks like you can get a new Gibson for less then that price and that's a lot.
> 
> ...Even though the Gibson bashing that goes on around here would make you think people would rather pay a premium to get a WMI made guitar, than a US Gibson.



As the guy who posted that, it was with the wonder how many people would bring that one up  

The good news is that over on MLP there have been a slew of guys who picked up those 800-1000 models (the 50's and 60's traditional tributes) and I think all but one of them was pleasantly surprised at the quality of the fit, finish and even the fretwork.

But that said, I tend to be in 'everything needs some work straight out of the box anyway' camp.


----------



## Fathand

CaptainD00M said:


> As the guy who posted that, it was with the wonder how many people would bring that one up
> 
> The good news is that over on MLP there have been a slew of guys who picked up those 800-1000 models (the 50's and 60's traditional tributes) and I think all but one of them was pleasantly surprised at the quality of the fit, finish and even the fretwork.
> 
> But that said, I tend to be in 'everything needs some work straight out of the box anyway' camp.



Yeah, usually everything needs to be tweaked brand new. Every Gibson I've had in the past few years have been nice and I've got a couple of their models on my radar even now, which I might pull the trigger on some point. They don't really deserve the amount of bashing they get.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Fathand said:


> They don't really deserve the amount of bashing they get.



I think at one point they probably did, and I've gone back to Gibson guitars because its what I grew up playing. BUT I do think we need to move on as a community, especially when they have clearly shown this year that they have listened to their customer base and arguably done a Back in Black comeback.

Provided they maintain this next year then I think guitarists should get over it and bitch about things worth bitching about, like BRJ or S7G etc...


----------



## A-Branger

not sure why in te previous link they show the guitar that expensive, here at the end of the video they show the price tag for each model. Or go here Wylde Audio | Guitar Center they are on the 1000$USD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm still waiting for the amps. 

Also, no pelham?


----------



## Zado

Fathand said:


> ...Even though the Gibson bashing that goes on around here would make you think people would rather pay a premium to get a WMI made guitar, than a US Gibson.



Well considering the Gibbies I've played lately you can count me on that 
But since brand new WMI instruments cost at best a couple of premiums, I'll just leave things as they are


----------



## tjrlogan

So I saw one of the Les Paul types hanging on the wall at a local guitar center today and briefly checked it out. Wish I'd taken a pic, but it was the black bullseye model...

The good...
- Seemed sturdy and we'll constructed with decent materials, on par with other 1K schecters
- Played and sounded ok, but I didn't have a chance to really test it out. The neck was pretty chunky.

The meh....
- that wavy lower horn looks a lot less annoying in person than in pics, but....

The bad...
- the bulls eye circle graphics looked and felt like stickers!! WTF!!! Even the GC guy was shaking his head. And some of the stickers weren't even aligned properly.

Definitely a no-go for me.


----------



## Nakon14

We've got them at my store... I'm not a fan.

If it was priced at 5-600 USD, then maybe, but trying to rationalize it being $1000 is pretty tough.


----------



## MajorTom

I really wanted to like these, I even pre ordered a few of them because of ZaKK Wylde, then the designs where confirmed, and I felt stupid and regretted the amount of money I dropped on the pre order, I think they look awful, well all of them bar one, the Odin looks like lost sperm, the War Hammer looks like a Warlock drawn by a half blind dyslexic kid, the V is not bad, the only thing that they really have going for them, or at least that I really like about them is the new take on Zakk Wylde's Bullseye colour scheme, the Blackout Bullseye.

As somebody who has not only bought every model of ZaKK Wylde's signature Gibson's, but even used his Gibson Les Paul's with the Bullseye finish and maple necks as his gigging guitars for a number of years - though I had them refinished and put the electronics and pickups I like in them, I actually feel cheated and like I've wasted money pre ordering these guitars. They are guitars I never play and never will, they have become wall hangers, after going over each one making sure that there was nothing wrong with them, I have hung them on my wall, and except for being dusted they haven't been touched since the day I got them and gave them the once over. Which is a shame as I really wanted to like them, I'm a huge Zakk Wylde fan, hence the pre order of multiple guitars blind from a new guitar company.


----------



## Mathemagician

I played one of his les Paul shapes at GC. An $800 black on matte black bullseye. Say what you want about the lower horn; but that thing felt sturdy as hell. I mean it FELT quality. And in that price range that can be hit or miss. 

The neck was way WAY too fat for me, and it suffers from the usual LP access. But it honestly felt and played like a really good guitar.


----------



## Mangle

Sermo Lupi said:


> Eric Johnson Plays Zakk Wylde's Wylde Audio Guitar | VK



Eric Johnson, you're drunk! Or something.... cuz' I don't even know what to say about whatever it is that he's doing right there?!?!


----------



## exo

They have one of the black/black bullseye ones in my local. Not sure how it plays, but it just LOOKS awful in person, the finish is just TERRIBLE.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Got to hold one briefly today, didn't get to play it but will definitely plug it in next time, first in person impressions? It felt solid, the matte/gloss black bullseye design is really cool and the neck felt great, I still can't justify it for the price but it seems like quality might not be an issue


----------



## Metallixro

I live in Europe and the pricing is just fkn RIDICULOUS. 1300-1500 for a Korean made guitar.
I love Zakk's music and I would really like to have one of his guitars for the right price, I like the Odin shape and the Barbarian SG but seriously these prices are simply offending.
I don't know how much Zakk was involved in the business side of his Schecter partnership, I think he participated mainly in guitar design, but this is gonna hurt is rep.

2cents from Europe.


----------



## erdiablo666

^ I'll second this. They're asking big money for some of these. In Canada the KM7-MKII is going for $1600. At that price might as well go for Prestige Ibanez.


----------



## Fathand

>



...sooo, what happened to the molten LP model on the left? That was the coolest looking one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They got rid of the binding and full-thickness body, gave it bevels, and named it the Odin


----------



## Black43

Let me just say that the Warhammer is the LEAST vomit-worthy V/SG crossover I've ever seen. I mean, it isn't saying a lot.

But I'd own one, maybe.

Maybe.


----------



## manu80

I agree
1300 for a korean ? No way even for a sig model.
Goodbye schecter and zakk.


----------



## purpledc

I am not a fan of nearly anything this brand is doing. I love zakk. He is one of the players who has influenced my playing the most. But like many guitarists who have a little too much input in their signature gear I think he is a bit out of touch with what is going to sell. I know HE may like his own designs but I don't think they will prove to be very popular. BLS has fans and I have no doubt some of them will buy these instruments. But is that fanbase and niche of the market really large enough to carry a whole brand? I personally don't think so. The amps I would be interested in hearing if they are imported versions of marshalls he has used but I don't want a wylde audio hellraiser if that is all they are doing. I don't know. I do have to hand to to Gibson for finally making the right call and telling him no on those designs. But seriously these guitars are what Zakk comes up with AFTER giving up the sauce? I may just be getting old. But as a fan of many BC rich bodystyles I hope that I'm just being sensible.


----------



## Hogie34

I think this first year of being in stores is going to be a big wake up/ slap in the face. I have a feeling he's going to step back and re-evaluate the designs and come back in late 2017 early 2018 with some standard designs and a line in the $400-$600 range for the new player and regular guys wallet. He's got money but I don't think he's going to want take the hit he's going to if he's stubborn and doesn't change up his business plan a little.

He can keep his signature designs for sale at the price point he has set. However, he absolutely needs to offer a mid-priced line for younger up and comers. Standard colors with and without his signature bullseye and buzz saw etc. A "V" style, more traditional Les Paul shape , maybe an acoustic etc. 

Just my opinion which I'm sure he'll take to heart and thank me for later ( huge doses of sarcasm there)


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Hogie34 said:


> I think this first year of being in stores is going to be a big wake up/ slap in the face. I have a feeling he's going to step back and re-evaluate the designs and come back in late 2017 early 2018 with some standard designs and a line in the $400-$600 range for the new player and regular guys wallet. He's got money but I don't think he's going to want take the hit he's going to if he's stubborn and doesn't change up his business plan a little.
> 
> He can keep his signature designs for sale at the price point he has set. However, he absolutely needs to offer a mid-priced line for younger up and comers. Standard colors with and without his signature bullseye and buzz saw etc. A "V" style, more traditional Les Paul shape , maybe an acoustic etc.
> 
> Just my opinion which I'm sure he'll take to heart and thank me for later ( huge doses of sarcasm there)



100% agree with this


----------



## Mathemagician

Anyone got any real-life experience with the V? Is the neck thin/thinner than a Gibson V, or as round as everything else. I know in interviews he personally likes bigger necks, so just curious.


----------



## Bdtunn

^ almost everyone who has played one that I've seen has commented on the chunky neck.


----------



## manu80

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsOimUOrd7E


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bump.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

That def looks swanky. I didn't care for this stuff when it was first announced, but aside from the inlays, it's not totally awful.

Anyways, I hope that amp has an RPHG -- random pinch harmonic generator!


----------



## Shoeless_jose

the head looks snazzy, cab looks shitty imho... I feel most of his attempt at his own brand has been a pretty big swing and a miss.


----------



## blacai

I do like the blood eagle(still not available, I think...)
https://twitter.com/zakkwyldebls/status/861093924282146816


----------



## farren

I like how guitars designed by a caveman all have prominent vestigial tails.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

farren said:


> I like how guitars designed by a caveman all have prominent vestigial tails.


The tone is in the vestigial tails, especially after some kegel deadlifts of doom.


----------



## manu80

Damn... getting uglier and uglier
Still i don't see a lot poppin up on forum or else...


----------



## CrazyDean

manu80 said:


> Damn... getting uglier and uglier
> Still i don't see a lot poppin up on forum or else...



They're so good that nobody wants to sell them!


----------



## Triple-J

The head has me interested as it's obviously based on the JCM800 so I hope that there's some sort of lunchbox version and not just the 100 watt model.

One odd thing I noticed about that head & cab is it's tagged as _Black Label Audio_ and all the stuff up until now has been tagged as _Wylde Audio_ so perhaps the company is going through some sort of rebrand/reboot type thing?


----------



## purpledc

Triple-J said:


> The head has me interested as it's obviously based on the JCM800 so I hope that there's some sort of lunchbox version and not just the 100 watt model.
> 
> One odd thing I noticed about that head & cab is it's tagged as _Black Label Audio_ and all the stuff up until now has been tagged as _Wylde Audio_ so perhaps the company is going through some sort of rebrand/reboot type thing?



I have a feeling you are right. Especially since all these changes seem to be happening after schecter killed off its amp line. Who i believe was the manufacturer of this gear. I wonder if that is still true. Either way black label audio i like much better as a name.


----------



## manu80

Reminds me of dbz/diamond name stuff
Thomann has the guitars. 1400 euros is a very strange marketing strategy for korean/import gear
You're trying to impose a brand against which a gibson in used condition cost less for example... strange..


----------



## Shoeless_jose

I would buy one of those explorers and get rid of the stupid tails and curves, then the only issue is those horrendous inlays


----------



## A-Branger

manu80 said:


> Damn... getting uglier and uglier
> Still i don't see a lot poppin up on forum or else...


for what I ahve seen around Instagram in his account, he might jsut be getting the first batch in his hands. There are photos of those explorers but seem like they just got build yesterday and he got the first 4 to check or something like that.

Hes using WMI, and after seeing what other brands going trouhg with the CITES delays, it would be reasonable to think hes been affected by it too (as WMI was affected and every brand made there). Reason why there arent in the wild yet


----------



## bostjan

A-Branger said:


> Reason why there arent in the wild yet



Punny.

Looking at google images of these, I have to say, they are pretty much the dictionary definition of gaudy. I wonder if these would have looked better 20 years ago.


----------



## Metropolis

Huge inlays and weird curves everywhere... did Zakk design these by himself?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Metropolis said:


> Huge inlays and weird curves everywhere... did Zakk design these by himself?



With a jumbo sized child's crayon.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

and this is a prime example of why you don't let artists design their own guitars.
gigantic inlays- check
pointy vestigial tails-check
pointy bottom horns because metal- check
Not quite as bad as the death fork that the guy from ministry has as a sig though:





or the uglier cousin, the fancy fork:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Those things are fucking horrendous looking.


----------



## bostjan

"I want a guitar....with pointy legs and little pointy arms...heheh...and a big pointy dong!"

Sounds like a deleted scene from Spinal Tap.

At least the Ministry guitar looks like the letter M. M for Ministry, or M for monstrosity?  Actually, I kind of like it. It's like a flying W.


----------



## mnemonic

He should have started with just amps first, much harder to ruin the aesthetics on an amp. 

I think I see 4 power tubes through that grille, so I'm guessing it's a modded 2203, or maybe just a straight up clone. 

It's certainly nothing new as far as controls go.


----------



## purpledc

I just think one of two things has happened. He either started drinking again when he sat down to start designing the guitars or he desperately NEEDS to start drinking again before putting pen to jerk off towel next time.


----------



## BMO

For me the aesthetics don't bother as much as the neck does. Everyone says baseball bat as a hyperbole for guitar necks that are thick but this thing is thicker than a Gibson! I got decent sized hands (glove size Large) and can play at the thickest a Gibson slowly and a Fender quickly. I picked up a Wylde Audio at Guitar Center a year ago, and after a few minutes put it right back.


----------



## marcwormjim

A-Branger said:


> after seeing what other brands going trouhg with the CITES delays, it would be reasonable to think hes been affected by it too



It's the rosewood inlays on those necks.


----------



## A-Branger

marcwormjim said:


> It's the rosewood inlays on those necks.



yeh I dont know why he choose those, I much rather a clean board with no inlays, just leave the nice clean mother of pearl board with nothing on it, much better looking


----------



## iamaom

KnightBrolaire said:


> Not quite as bad as the death fork that the guy from ministry has as a sig though:
> 
> or the uglier cousin, the fancy fork:



If you swapped the colors around and advertised them as the good and bad guy's weapons in the next Final Fantasy-Guitar Hero cross over they'd sell pretty well at hot topic.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

iamaom said:


> If you swapped the colors around and advertised them as the good and bad guy's weapons in the next Final Fantasy-Guitar Hero cross over they'd sell pretty well at hot topic.


or if you sold the dean death fork as the ultima version of the black death fork, but only once they've collected all the rare components.


----------

